# We all got weird guitar hang ups, whats yours?



## ibanezcollector (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok we all got certain things we like and dont like about guitars, but if you had to pick one thing that could make or break a guitar for you what would it be.


For me I have this huge hang up on headstocks. I hate seeing headstocks that just dont flow with the design or feel of a guitar. I dont know what it is, but if its got a ugly headstock I wont buy it or even consider it no matter what it is.

So whats your hang up?


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess Headstock is often my problem too, that's why I prefer headless...


----------



## Zado (Mar 21, 2012)

wrong headstock can turn an awesome guitar into an outstanding piece of shit.


I don't like certain guitar shapes.For example,a good strat-like guitar just cant have those thin ibanez-shaped horns,I hate them


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 21, 2012)

The bridge is a pretty big thing for me


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 21, 2012)

Light colored rosewood fret boards. Even if a particular guitar sounds amazing with a light colored board... I just can't bond with it.

Kinda like sleeping with Carrie Underwood... and the next morning she tells you she used to be a dude. I can't deal with it.


----------



## espman (Mar 21, 2012)

Headstocks to a point, but mainly its middle pickups


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 21, 2012)

espman said:


> Headstocks to a point, but mainly its middle pickups



I hate those as well. I prefer H-H or S-H pickup configurations. Me no like S-S-H axes.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Headstocks to a degree, but, as long as it isn't too strange or out of the ordinary, I'm rather liberal with them.

Over-the-top usage of abalone can kill or make a guitar for me. A student of mine has a beautiful red LTD H-351NT that's bound in abalone, and it looks great. However, it looks absolutely horrendous on a lot of other ESP's/LTD's and Schecters.

Ever since I got my Carvin, whenever I play non-SS frets I feel very clumsy and sloppy. It becomes harder to play haha. My DC727 definitely spoiled me too much. It's not a deal breaker for me, but regular frets have become a bit of a turn-off.

I think that's about it, though.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 21, 2012)

Put me down for headstocks.


----------



## WesleyG (Mar 21, 2012)

Crazy Shapes...Xephos, Warlock, etc.
Bolt on necks

Oh, and I don't know what it is about standard Tele's, but the little metal strip where the toggle/knobs go...THAT PLATE DRIVES ME NUTS. I feel like it doesn't flow with the guitar at all. It's just like, "Mmmm, pretty, pretty, wood, METAL PLATE...not so sure if pretty anymore. "


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 21, 2012)

I hate bad designs.. weird proportions and lines that make no sense design wise. Things that just aren't appealing to the eye. I feel like so many independent builders fall into this.. to me any way.

oh..and.. Floyd or GTFO


----------



## Winspear (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I don't see myself buying a production guitar ever again  But to be more practical for the thread...

Middle pickups
Non matching headstocks (i.e. the all too common black headstock on coloured guitar)
Non hipshot or floating bridges

Something kind of related is the fact that I absolutely _cannot_ play most guitars in a casual setting. I wouldn't call myself any more than a fairly good guitarist, but plenty of people must think I'm _terrible_. Unless I'm carrying my thumbpick, have the guitar in classical position, and it's set up similarly to mine - I am screwed  Even fitting that criteria, if it's not a 7 I'm pretty lost haha


----------



## mike0 (Mar 21, 2012)

finishes mainly. i hate overly bright finishes, odd designs, or just anything yellow  i like the color to be tasteful as i'm not someone who goes through multiple guitars in the span of a year. i want the guitar i play to be something i'd still want a few years down the road when my tastes and styles change. same goes for strange shapes, not but two and a half years ago i wanted a DBZ Bird of Prey super bad, now i think it's ugly as sin. another thing, the pickup switch needs to be in the perfect location, right below the bridge with no knobs in the way, so that i can switch it with ease while playing. even if everything about the guitar is perfect, a poorly placed pickup selector can be a deal breaker, which is why i will never own a PRS Torero sadly


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 21, 2012)

the look of bolt-on necks.

floyd rose bridges.

super strats.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 21, 2012)

Headstock in some cases.

HAS to be H-H

and sometimes bridges


----------



## Vinchester (Mar 21, 2012)

I feel very irritated when I see an awesome guitar burdened with shitloads of "technology" on it. It's like those gun nuts who love to attach a bunch of "tactical gear" on their gun. (no offense, personal preference)

More specifically I don't like it when a body seems swiss-cheesed to accommodate a battery or two, piezo system, extra switches, massive trem routes, arm rest cut-outs etc etc. I think the guitar would resonate better if it's not so sliced up. Such a waste of good wood IMHO  For a good example just google the backside of Jackson RR24.


----------



## titan amps (Mar 21, 2012)

phew, i have lots.

no maple boards, no trems, no middle pups, carved top only, no bolt necks.

my dream guitar is basically a 7 string caparison angelus with a thin U neck and the satin trans black finish. i'd want the neck heel sculpted like a neck through, too.

everything else is just a compromise for me. my current compromise is an ESP NT7, so it's not like it pains me to not have the dream guitar.


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 21, 2012)

the fucking way a singlecut LP shape balances on your leg, :golf: fucking christ it's annoying to me, don't get me wrong, I LOVE THE SHAPE. BUT THE BALANCE IS AWFUL TO ME 


/rant


Also, I can't stand when the hardware doesn't match, seriously.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 21, 2012)

Non-double locking bridges, and that damned volume knob being right under the bridge pickup.

I really don't mind the feel of hipshots, but I can't stand tuning up with my left hand.
(floyd-spoiled lol)


----------



## cGoEcYk (Mar 21, 2012)

Tuners that go out of tune.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 21, 2012)

Tune-o-matic bridges. 
I HATE those bastards !! 
TOM = No buy


----------



## Remission (Mar 21, 2012)

Neck Binding. IDFK why but playing a guitar without a bound neck feels so weird : /


----------



## Attercop (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know if it's just me, but I hate most carved tops. They just look awkward and ugly to me. Schecters, LPs, PRSs, whatever. Oddly, headstock issues never really bothered me though.


----------



## Miek (Mar 22, 2012)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Light colored rosewood fret boards. Even if a particular guitar sounds amazing with a light colored board... I just can't bond with it.
> 
> Kinda like sleeping with Carrie Underwood... and the next morning she tells you she used to be a dude. I can't deal with it.



That's a really fucked up thing to say dude, just fyi

What bothers me:
Dramatic divergent lateral angle from the nut to guitar tuner, I generally prefer the look of straight pull
The relationship between where a guitar sits on your leg and the positioning of the bridge - Agile ALs feel really wonky to me, but it's not just the LP shape, as Gibsons and ESPs feel just fine to me.
Stoptail height adjustment screws - this wouldn't bother me if I had a screwdriver that fit that big fuckin' slot tightly
Terminally loose input jacks, I've gained a love for the switchcraft barrel jacks due to this
V shaped necks
Super-thick poly finishes
Non-individual string packaging 
String trees close to the nut, a la double locking trem set-ups
Locking nuts
New gold hardware


----------



## Quitty (Mar 22, 2012)

Ibanez.
Sorry, i know, but i ain't never getting one again.

Other than that, i guess i'm not too picky about anything cosmetics-related - guitars should be meant to play.


----------



## uncle_sprinter (Mar 22, 2012)

Single Coils, I won't ever buy a guitar with one in the bridge.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 22, 2012)

Another vote for headstocks. 

The one that makes me cringe - Suhrs. That Suhr headstock is awful!

P.S. Yes, this is coming from the guy who likes Widow and Beast headstocks...


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2012)

Trem + Chunky Headstocks


----------



## Adrian-XI (Mar 22, 2012)

Inlays can be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

Guitars with toggle switches! 
Super strat shape with 3+3 headstocks 
Ibanez with HSH configuration...oddly don't mind HSS
Themed guitars
Anything made by BC Rich


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 22, 2012)

Neck dive. My favorite guitar is the Jackson RR1 because it hangs almost perfectly in classical position on a strap. I'm thinking about going back to 6 strings because I can't find a 7 that hangs the same way. One of these years I'll just buy/make a 7-string RR with a really heavy body to compensate for the bigger neck but it's going to be awhile before that happens.

My other one is matte/satin/flat finishes. They look dull as hell. I've mostly given up my fight against black guitars (all 3 of my 7's are black now, pisses me off but I'm not willing to spend thousands of dollars extra to buy customs with colors ) but I absolutely will not buy anything with a flat finish. Go glossy or go home.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ the headstock killed me on this one! WTF Ibanez.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 22, 2012)

any floating trem = no thank you


----------



## Asrial (Mar 22, 2012)

The Dean 3-3 paddle headstock. 
Inlays with written english, or signatures. It gives the guitar a false "personality" IMO, like the SC-signature from ESP; he got the signature on it, oh well, gotta play Deftones. Symbols are okay, band symbols too.
Any guitar equipped with SD invaders is instantly gross.
H-S-H and H-H-H pickup config is also not cool.

That's all I can think of so far.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

Roadworn AKA relic... I'll break my own shit thank you.


----------



## RGnez_owns (Mar 22, 2012)

Headstocks yeaah, middle pickups piss me off, and stupid shapes, so rule out BC Rich


----------



## Interloper (Mar 22, 2012)

EMG routing on 7 and 8 string guitars. 
abalone
band logo's
factory relic finishes

also, I love my Horizon NT-II but I will probably never buy another TOM bridged guitar again. I don't like the neck angle.


----------



## Sephael (Mar 22, 2012)

bad colors on the guitar itself
horrendous (or jackson-like) head stocks
pickups that don't cosmetically flow with the guitar
V's (they look cool on plenty of models I just have no desire to own one
light colored fret boards
volume control only
one pickup only


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheesy features, such as everything ever on a schecter.

And quilts.. Don't know why, just don't like them aesthetically at all and usually turns me off any guitar.


----------



## T Nelson (Mar 22, 2012)

Heeeaaad stocks. some are just gross


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh man, I have all too many now... no wonder I ordered a Jackson Custom LOL. You're all going to think I'm neurotic and have very little options for guitars out there:

1. Short scale length. I can do 25.5" fine but no lower. Kills me because so many Mockingbird's are 24.75" scale.
2. Ugly ass headstocks. I love BC Rich but haaate that Widow headstock.
3. Bolt on necks. Ever since getting set neck and neck through I just can't go back.
4. Solid colors other than black. Yeah... I'm weird right?
5. Maple fretboards, just can't get into them and even though I like Rosewood I'm kinda stuck on Ebony these days.
6. Unbound fretboards. Not saying I wouldn't have a non-bound guitar, I just prefer them for some reason nowadays. Can't really explain why but it's something about the feel.
7. One pickup only and middle pickups.
8. Non-matching headstock color.
9. Headstocks that pull the strings off to the sides too much. More of an issue for non-locking nuts where the string pops out when strumming - VERY annoying!
10. Inlays. It was the influence of you guys here on SS.org!!! I used to be fine with inlays but now I prefer a single inlay. My custom is going to have a single inlay from frets 11-13. Some full-length fretboard inlays I'm cool with... but now I'm even turned off a bit from the crosses on my Schecter 8-string. And don't even get me started on how much I hate the typical dot inlays!!!


Rev.


----------



## MikeHONCHO (Mar 22, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> any floating trem = no thank you


This for me is like automatic cars, if it has it I just look the other way lol but my main breaker is the neck. has to be thin and flat or me no likey


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 22, 2012)

A lot. I'm a real picky prick when it comes to the guitars I'll own. 

But to narrow it down to one:

Single cutaway. I will never buy a guitar that isn't a double cut away. I don't like the way it looks, I don't like the way it feels, I don't like the way it balances, I don't like the way it effects the neck joint...I just don't like anything about it.


----------



## Zado (Mar 22, 2012)

espman said:


> Headstocks to a point, but mainly its middle pickups


 good point,i love H-S-S strats,but guitars with 2 humbs just CANT have a central SC.It's FUGLY.


----------



## satchisgod (Mar 22, 2012)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Light colored rosewood fret boards. Even if a particular guitar sounds amazing with a light colored board... I just can't bond with it.
> 
> Kinda like sleeping with Carrie Underwood... and the next morning she tells you she used to be a dude. I can't deal with it.


 
haha...snap!!! Light coloured rosewood is a huge hangup if mine too. Annoys me and makes guitars look shit.

Another one would be any floating trem, i.e. any one with springs. I love using trems but they are an unbelievable pain in the hole for tuning, string changes etc. Total love-hate relationship I have with them!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

satchisgod said:


> I love using trems but they are an unbelievable pain in the hole for tuning, string changes etc. Total love-hate relationship I have with them!!



I used to agree wholeheartedly with this and was getting all fixed bridges for a while. Then along came a guitar I had to have that had a Floyd and now my opinion is changed as my stringing methods have changed. What I do now is first thing take off the back cavity cover and use the claw screws to help make some of the adjustments (ie. if it's all locked down and a bit too sharp I slightly loosen the claw screws and vice versa). Adjusting the claw as part of the equation to get it all in tune, locked down, and with a straight (meaning parallel to the body) floating trem has made it so I no longer have any issues whatsoever. 


Rev.


----------



## Luafcm (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel lack of binding makes guitars look cheap, it's a big hang up of mine.

Guitars have to have fretboard binding to be cool. If they have neck and headstock binding, they really do it for me! 

...black guitar fully bound in white is the ultimate.


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2012)

the edge iii trem 
thats about it haha


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

Luafcm said:


> Guitars have to have fretboard binding to be cool. If they have neck and headstock binding, they really do it for me!
> 
> ...black guitar fully bound in white is the ultimate.



The custom I ordered is going to be a flat top Jackson Kelly with spalted maple top and black body/neck/headstock binding  That's another thing I've fallen in love with - flat top guitars. A little less comfortable on the arm at first but you get used to it and it looks awesome.


Rev.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 22, 2012)

I hate pickup rings!


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't stand this...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 22, 2012)

MikeHONCHO said:


> This for me is like automatic cars, if it has it I just look the other way lol but my main breaker is the neck. has to be thin and flat or me no likey



I'm the same way on the automatics (aka "Slush Box") - manual is just more enjoyable to drive. I'm actually starting to dislike my tune-o-matic, mainly due to it vibrating & buzzing occasionally. Next guitar will be a single piece bridge.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Mar 22, 2012)

Only real deal breaker for me is sticky finished necks. Other than that...

Non "C" neck profiles
Baritones, I like 25" and less scale lengths
Bridge only pickup config
No tone knobs, I use the crap out of mine
Really "metal" or ergonomic shapes, I like conventional shapes


----------



## DarkRain93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bad string gauge sizes, makes the guitar feel unbalanced in tension. I hate the Di'adarrios i put on my 7, especially the stupid .059 for the B ,  grr it made sound too chuggy and didnt match with the rest of the strings, it would have made since to make the E,A & etc increments of 10, like .049 and .039 instead of fucking .046 and .036, it didn't mesh right with me when playing :/ So I went back to ernie ball reg. slinky for 7. Better feel to me and brighter too.

OH,  And a lack of heavier string gauges for 4 string bass forcing you buy a 5 string pack & or buying a 5 string bass too. I like my 4 stringer detuned :< I don't wanna a 5 :/ Im playing along with a fucking baritone ?!  so why do I need the G? or should I say for the say F# since my 6 string is detuned? wtf but there are strings to find but its hard o.o


----------



## Luafcm (Mar 22, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> The custom I ordered is going to be a flat top Jackson Kelly with spalted maple top and black body/neck/headstock binding  That's another thing I've fallen in love with - flat top guitars. A little less comfortable on the arm at first but you get used to it and it looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Rev.


Sick... black hardware? Gotta see pics of this!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 22, 2012)

Chrome hardware (though I'm lightening up on that one)
Vintage style trems
Straight headstocks (meaning that they don't tilt back a bit)
Middle humbuckers (ugliest fucking thing I've ever seen!)


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

Luafcm said:


> Sick... black hardware? Gotta see pics of this!



Yep, all black hardware and natural mahogany gloss coat back and neck.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Chrome hardware (though I'm lightening up on that one)



Ah yes, this reminds me... Brushed Chrome hardware, I hate the look of it -sooo cheap looking. MusicFarm came out with the ToneKing Mockingbird and I might have considered it without that inlay and brushed chrome hardware. Oh!... and the chrome pickup ring screws, looks too Frankenstein... why couldn't they just use _black_ screws in _black_ pickup rings?? 








Rev.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Mar 22, 2012)

Neck dive is the only thing that really, really bugs me in a guitar. 

I can't get with Ibanez wizard necks. They're fine guitars but those necks + my hands just doesn't feel comfortable.


----------



## sage (Mar 22, 2012)

Y'all are neurotic... 

Except for the neck dive guys, you're OK. That's a real piss off. How hard is it to hang the guitar from a strap while prototyping it and adjust the strap button placement so the guitar hangs right?


----------



## Luafcm (Mar 22, 2012)

Ya... satin or brushed chrome looks like silver plastic. El Cheapo!


----------



## wlfers (Mar 22, 2012)

less than two cutaways
more than 3 knobs though 3 is already pushing it.
upper body pickup selector (above neck pickup)
rosewood fingerboards- ebony or maple please.
chrome hardware
almost every carvin headstock/ibanez standard headstock
yellow finishes
and as everyone has said: neck dive

since this is the equipment subforum, do we get to post our gear hangups too?

rackgear that requires a power supply
multi-fx without midi
I figured I'd stop the list there


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 22, 2012)

All I can add to this authoritative list is;

Bringing the wrong guitar out to play when, once you get there, it turns there was the right one for the job left back at home.

... And curly leads.


----------



## sage (Mar 22, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Bringing the wrong guitar out to play when, once you get there, it turns there was the right one for the job left back at home.



Toomanyguitarsitis. I have a case of that also.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't like quilts.
I don't like normal dot inlays.
I don't like inlays much, period. I prefer one on the 12th fret, because I use it to center myself while playing. Blank boards fuck with me.
I don't like rosewood fretboards. I will never again buy a guitar with one.
I don't like low-quality maple boards, either. I'm a Schecter fanboy, but that yellow bullshit on the Loomis sigs makes me ill.
I don't like rounded horns and bodies, like that Ibanez pictured above.
I don't like non-pointy headstocks. Certain variants I can deal with, but I'm a metal guy, ya feel me?
I don't like bright-ass transparent finishes, regardless of the top-wood quality.
I don't like when the area where the upper horn meets the neck looks too high up compared to the lower horn. I understand that it's necessary, so I deal with it.
I don't like TOMs, but I don't like tremolo bridges, either. 
I don't like when the tabs on passives are showing. Pickup rings FTW.
I don't like black active pickup covers. I wish there was more variety.
I don't like pickguards on superstrats unless they're some kind of tortoiseshell spin-off.
I don't like conventional guitar shapes, period. I plan on getting a Spalt Apex when I both figure out what specs work best for me, and graduate college. 

Most of these won't prohibit me from buying a guitar, as I generally go for playability and specs, but it does make it harder to really fall in love with a guitar sometimes.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't like inlays
Don't like trems, EVER
Don't like fat necks (just fat tits)
Don't like anything that doesn't have a comfortable arms rest area
Don't like non-locking tuners
Don't really like anything that isn't a super strat shape


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 22, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I don't like quilts.
> I don't like normal dot inlays.
> I don't like inlays much, period. I prefer one on the 12th fret, because I use it to center myself while playing. Blank boards fuck with me.
> I don't like rosewood fretboards. I will never again buy a guitar with one.
> ...


 
Ah! You much be the designer for BC Rich! Pleasure to have you on the forum sir!


----------



## broj15 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd have to say TOM style bridges or short (25.5" or less. Unless the it's a 25.5"- whatever fan) scale lengths.

Almost forgot: Tacky inlays (yes, schecter. I'm talking about you )


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

Anything under 25.5"
Gay Inlays
Single Coil bridges
Super Strat bodies only. Only few exceptions.


----------



## edsped (Mar 22, 2012)

Single cutaway designs. 

Look awful and aren't practical.

Oh, and extended scale lengths. 25.5" is enough for me.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't like the Ibanez' way of wiring active pickups (use 9-volt batteries for goodness sake)
Don't like trems...at all!
Don't like (Ibanez) guitars that don't route for Duncan passives
Dont like the heels on the LP-shaped Epiphones (murder on my hands playing on frets higher then 15)
One volume knob and one tone knob please!!! Don't need separate volume knobs for each pickup.


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm fine with a lot, but there are a few things I can't stand:

Floyd Roses: they suck so bad, and look ugly as hell. Dramatic Trem Wankery turns me off and I have no interest in owning another Floyd guitar. I like Wilkinson style trems though and I'm okay with the one on my PRS. 

Sponge and swirl finishes: it looks like a 6-year old did it. Though there have been a couple swirls I've found okay, I will never own one.

Non-symmetrical inlays: I'm fine with offset dots, or various designs, but when the guitar has a standard style inlay but they're an oblong or offset shape it drives me crazy.

Caparisons: They're like the worst of everything; Floyd's, sponge finishes, and offset oval inlays. I don't care how good they are, they look terrible to me and I will never own one.

This list puts me at odds with like 90% of the people here. I can respect people's choices and opinions and will never say a negative comment on their guitars if it's one of the above though, so don't hate me for my list.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 22, 2012)

everything has probably been said, so i'll just say two things:

-where the upper horn ends, relative to the 12th fret. It bothers me when they are too far apart, so the 12th fret is far from the upper horn tip.
-when volume knobs or pickup selectors are standing directly in the line of fire, and i either end up slowly lowering the volume as i play because my pinky is hanging out down there, or i smack into the pickup selector or volume knob and mess things up.

i am a picky son of a whore when it comes to guitars, so there are plenty more things, but most of it is fairly common, and has been covered by you guys already


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 22, 2012)

flat necks!! I don't like feeling like i'm playing on plywood!!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not really too picky about guitars, there are really only a few things I can't stand.

-I really hate offset dot inlays for some reason.
-Cherryburst finishes look horrible no matter what.
-Too much or not enough binding, ie bound neck and body but not headstock, triple binding everywhere even on the back.
Totally agree with everyone about headstocks too, they can ruin a great guit.

Other than that, there are things that bug me but won't stop me from buying a guitar;

-I don't really like having a tummy cut since I play in the classical position.
-I don't really like string-through TOMs, I'd rather have the tail piece as well.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 22, 2012)

I don`t like high action, thats seems to be it,gotta have my action high E 1.5 low E 1.8,i`m getting kinda OCD about it.


----------



## cronux (Mar 23, 2012)

Simple question:

Everybody has that "one thing" that they see at a 7 string that makes them go "hell no, that's the reason i won't buy it!" 

tuners, neck thickness, bridges, pickups etc.

so what's your turn off? 

every time my "turn off" hits me like a brick (so i don't have that many guitars as i would like... that and the lack of money  )












just hate those things, everything can be perfect about a guitar but when i see a hipshot i just want to tableflip that guitar to the moon


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't we already have this thread for guitars in general? Cause both pic are 6 string bridges.

As for the hipshot bridge, I find it very comfortable, but it needs to be black, or some other color.


----------



## mortbopet (Mar 23, 2012)

For me its either the pickups (active ), and the hardware. I cant stand playing a 7 string that is equippet with a low quality bridge (locking or not).


----------



## broj15 (Mar 23, 2012)

wasn't a similar thread started a few days ago in another section?


----------



## cronux (Mar 23, 2012)

hmh, did not know... shut this one down if it is


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 23, 2012)

Active pickup routing and TOM birdges kill guitars for me, no matter how many strings. Also assholes like Schaller who refuse to make the Hannes bridge for 7 string guitars


----------



## Dayn (Mar 23, 2012)

It's missing a string!


----------



## cronux (Mar 23, 2012)

Dayn said:


> It's missing a string!



corrected


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 23, 2012)

Pickup rings, they just make almost anything look cheap if they area plastic


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 23, 2012)

TOMs...


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 23, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> -when volume knobs or pickup selectors are standing directly in the line of fire, and i either end up slowly lowering the volume as i play because my pinky is hanging out down there, or i smack into the pickup selector or volume knob and mess things up.



Holy crap, how did I miss that one!? I haaaate that so much as well. I've lately been considering selling my Schecter Riot 8 simply because of the volume knob position, it's way too close to the pickup and when I play anything from the middle strings down I hit the volume knob and keep needing to raise it up.


Rev.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 23, 2012)

Terrible upper fret access, esp. if it's a 24 fretter.



mr_rainmaker said:


> I don`t like high action, thats seems to be it,gotta have my action high E 1.5 low E 1.8,i`m getting kinda OCD about it.


 This.
I've never measured my action, but I like it as low as I can get it, I love how easy to play it makes any guitar feel.

I don't mind some amount of radius on my fretboard, but I like 'em pretty flat.



Rev2010 said:


> 1. Short scale length. I can do 25.5" fine but no lower. Kills me because so many Mockingbird's are 24.75" scale.


<25.5" bothers me, with the massive exception if I wanted a higher pitched guitar, like B-b or A-a with some Goodman strings.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 23, 2012)

DELETED DOUBLEPOST


----------



## haffner1 (Mar 23, 2012)

22 frets- unless it's an archtop jazzbox, but that's different.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 23, 2012)

The seventh string.  
I just have no use for it, I play one lead every 13th month of the year.


----------



## Thrashman (Mar 23, 2012)

Some headstocks
Pointy bodies(V and RR shapes excluded)
*NO COLOUR!* Natural or contrasts(White/black), else I won't even feel like touching it.

My main quirk, though, is the distance between the bridge saddles and the bridge pickup.

If the distance is too close or just a little too far I won't look at it more than once.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Mar 23, 2012)

active pickups and TOM bridges 

a) no one needs that much gain
b) who wants their damn palm like a half an inch away from the body of the guitar??


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 23, 2012)

The neck...too thick and I hate it regardless of sound and quality.


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> The seventh string.
> I just have no use for it, I play one lead every 13th month of the year.



Hahaha...


----------



## Zado (Mar 23, 2012)

When I'll be able to play everything I want with 6 strings,then I'll add some others


----------



## espman (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ll-got-weird-guitar-hang-ups-whats-yours.html


----------



## purpledc (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I used to hate FT7 and hipshot bridges but now that ive done my research Ive learned that they actually out perform a TOM in just about every category except looks. And that aint an opinion its a fact. TOMs consistently ring out behind the bridge. A hipshot wont do that. The hipshot also conforms to various radius where a TOM requires significant work to do the same. And I also feel that even though I dont like the look a hipshot is more comfortable for palm muting. And no matter how ugly it is I have to admit that my hand covers most of the bridge most of the time. Now if abm would start making their wrap around 7 bridge again then we would have a solid winner. 

Oh, and the one thing that I simply wont buy? Fake abalone binding or even real abalone binding. I like a little abalone. For inlays I think its got class. But tracing your whole guitar in the stuff is more cheesy than the population of wisconsin. That and no matter how hard I try I just cant bring myself to buy another bolt on guitar.


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 23, 2012)

Off brand pickups is one thing. I dont really like replacing pickups so half of the catalogs that have these duncan designed and EMG-HZ are more or less off limits to me. I like regular active EMGs or a good JB or something.

Other than that im not really that picky. I wont buy guitars with 22 frets in general.


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 23, 2012)

I know im rubbing against the grain on this one but i really dislike ergonomic and headless guitars. I just dont find them appealing. I dont like pointy horns like ibanez and jackson have. My main turn off is scale lengths shorter than 25.5" and 22 frets.


----------



## MrPfloyd (Mar 23, 2012)

floyds.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 23, 2012)

Body shape (shrugs) 

I can get along with any bridge type, pickups, neck (within reason) etc but if the body is ugly to me, i'm not gonna wanna play it


----------



## stretcher7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Think necks and bad fret work! I set my action realllly low so I need frets adequately dressed and polished. Oh and I don't like most fixed bridges.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 23, 2012)

-Signature guitars. I can't play someone else's guitar, it needs to be my own for me to really bond with it(With the exception of my Razorback  . Hate all you want, that's as close as I've gotten to a perfect guitar).
-Abalone inlays. I love huge, extravagant inlays, but abalone fucking bugs me.This is perfectly fine. This is beautiful. This is fucking horrendous.
-Mismatched headstocks. Whether it's color or shape, no flow=no me gusta. a V shaped guitar should have something like This,  this, or this. NONE OF THIS SHIT.
-The only time I've really liked the look of a quilted top is on my SG, and that's also the only time where I've been fine with neck dive.
-I don't know why, but I don't like newer-model used guitars that look like new. I was trying out a lovely PRS Africa Queen(or something like that) and despite how nice it was, it just completely turned me off that it was used. Definitely not the same for older-model guitars, I was incredibly happy that I managed to find an Ibanez Jem777VBK in near-mint condition.
-SG clones. a les paul clone like an Ibanez ART series is fine, but ESP Vipers are fugly.


That's all I can come up with for now.

EDIT: Crosses. Fuck that shit, get it away from my guitar. I'm not religious, and I don't want to endorse religion(or satanism, despite my love for black metal) on any of my instruments.

EDIT 2: non-smooth necks, like those mahogany necks on all of the worn gibson guitars with those irritating 'pits'. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 23, 2012)

The 7th string...

Floyds :c


----------



## wlfers (Mar 24, 2012)

Jet9 said:


> -Signature guitars. I can't play someone else's guitar, it needs to be my own for me to really bond with it



THIS so much. I've never wanted anyone's name on any of my gear. I was able to put it aside though for the DAR future breed machines though

Oh, but I'd have to disagree with you on abalone!


----------



## bob123 (Mar 24, 2012)

simple enough. 

Neck shape. Almost everything can be fixed one way or another, except the neck shape. Sure you can sand it down, but if its too thin to begin with, or not shaped right, you cant do anything about it. 

I can almost instantly tell if I "bond" with a neck or not.

Action can be lowered, frets can be changed, paint can be added, bridges can be swapped out, pickups can be replaced, etc etc. 

I also dislike anything less then PRS (25") scale length. Gets too sloppy for my tastes. 

That and those wierd body shapes as mentioned earlier.... Just don't get it. (Think bc rich too)





Jet9 said:


> -Signature guitars. * I can't play someone else's guita*r..
> 
> ... I was incredibly happy that I managed to fine an* Ibanez Jem777VBK*  in near-mint condition.




Not to start controversy on my third post.... but:

Huh????



1


----------



## larry (Mar 24, 2012)

-ugly headstocks
-non superstrats
-multiscale fretboards that aren't 
cut to match the angle of the nut and/or the 
last fret. for example, note the difference between rondo's pendulum and
kxk's sii-8 scale.
-a shitload of knobs and switches
-bolt on necks
-bulky neck heel on thru-necks


----------



## edsped (Mar 24, 2012)

Jet9 said:


> EDIT: Crosses. Fuck that shit, get it away from my guitar. I'm not religious, and I don't want to endorse religion(or satanism, despite my love for black metal) on any of my instruments.


Cross inlays are now an endorsement for religion? Well that's a new one.


----------



## bradthelegend (Mar 24, 2012)

Passive pickup routes. Apparently that's just me, though.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 24, 2012)

I expect to gut the electronics, file and crown, and re-gauge every guitar I buy. I hate thick sticky-feeling Korean type finishes, fake abalone, flame veneer tops, and anything else to dress up a shitty guitar. Lipstick on a pig.

Also, Basically, Schecter guitars. 

Ooh, and Floyd nuts that aren't mounted right and ping the guitar out of tune when you drop the bar.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 24, 2012)

bob123 said:


> simple enough.
> 
> Neck shape. Almost everything can be fixed one way or another, except the neck shape. Sure you can sand it down, but if its too thin to begin with, or not shaped right, you cant do anything about it.
> 
> ...



I'm a hypocrite, I'm 100% aware of that. I own a Jem77VBK and a Razorback Rust tribute, among many other guitars. Amazing guitars and I love to play them, but they're not the kind of the kind of guitars I take out with me to a gig or something. I'm weird, it's just me being a collector vs. me being a musician. collector me gets a huge gear hard-on for a nice JEM, but musician me refuses to play anything that isn't 100% mine.

TL;DR: collect signatures, play my own shit.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 24, 2012)

edsped said:


> Cross inlays are now an endorsement for religion? Well that's a new one.



I don't endorse executions either. Also this.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 24, 2012)

I hate strats..and Ibanez guitars..I've only seen one Ibanez I thought was interesting..and I half refuse to get it BECAUSE it's an Ibanez..I just hate the company so much


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 24, 2012)

I also don't like signature guitars IF they are advertising the artist or the band directly. Like if i were to get the Ibanez MTM-2, i would definitely remove the "SEVEN" truss rod cover. And i wouldn't own a Stephen Carpenter LTD model because of the signature inlay. I wouldn't own any of the old Korn signature models, the K-7 ones, because of the inlay.

etc. etc. etc.

However, i would love to own a JEM or UV, or an Apex, or the MTM 2, or an ESP Stephen Carpenter sig, because they don't have any "fingerprints" from the artist or band on the guitar. The Meshuggah sig is a nice one too, because it bears no sign of being a signature guitar if you don't know about Meshuggah's guitars.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 24, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> I also don't like signature guitars IF they are advertising the artist or the band directly. Like if i were to get the Ibanez MTM-2, i would definitely remove the "SEVEN" truss rod cover. And i wouldn't own a Stephen Carpenter LTD model because of the signature inlay. I wouldn't own any of the old Korn signature models, the K-7 ones, because of the inlay.
> 
> etc. etc. etc.
> 
> However, i would love to own a JEM or UV, or an Apex, or the MTM 2, or an ESP Stephen Carpenter sig, because they don't have any "fingerprints" from the artist or band on the guitar. The Meshuggah sig is a nice one too, because it bears no sign of being a signature guitar if you don't know about Meshuggah's guitars.



That's what I've been meaning to say this entire time. regular Stephen Carpenter sig=yes. Stephen Carpenter sig w/ his signature on the fretboard= NOPENOPENOPE.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jet9 said:


> I'm a hypocrite, I'm 100% aware of that. I own a Jem77VBK and a Razorback Rust tribute, among many other guitars. Amazing guitars and I love to play them, but they're not the kind of the kind of guitars I take out with me to a gig or something. I'm weird, it's just me being a collector vs. me being a musician. collector me gets a huge gear hard-on for a nice JEM, but musician me refuses to play anything that isn't 100% mine.
> 
> TL;DR: collect signatures, play my own shit.




haha its all good! I kinda get what you mean, you're basically catering to someone ELSES style and tastes... but as you prove, thats not always a bad thing


----------



## fps (Mar 24, 2012)

FRET BUZZ. JUST SAY NO.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 24, 2012)

I hate
-Floyd Roses
-Tone Knobs
-Thin necks
-Ibanezes
-the price of Gibsons
-the fact that the only random stars I can find anymore is the Gus G signature
-also the fact that nobody makes a 7 string random star that I'm aware of
-thin strings
-Ibanezes


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 24, 2012)

There was a time where Teles and singlecuts with low-output PAFs where the two types of guitars I would never see myself playing, and now they're all I play. Understandably, there are features that we would prefer to not have in our next guitar purchase or things that are objectively indications of a lemon, but I'd never rule anything out now.


----------



## mike0 (Mar 24, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I hate
> -Floyd Roses
> -Tone Knobs
> -Thin necks
> ...



i think you forgot to put Ibanezes on that list...

you reminded me of how much i hate super thin necks. and i forgot to mention that i hate high action and really really really low action. i wanna feel like i'm actually pressing on the strings rather than just touching them


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 24, 2012)

mike0 said:


> i think you forgot to put Ibanezes on that list...



My bad...i can't stand Ibanezes....I've tried to like them, but there's just something about them....probably everything....they look cool though


----------



## mike0 (Mar 24, 2012)

i don't blame you. i've never been able to get along with them either


----------



## TheBotquax (Mar 24, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> I hate the Di'adarrios i put on my 7, especially the stupid .059 for the B ,  grr it made sound too chuggy and didnt match with the rest of the strings



lol I've got a .64 tuned to B at a 27" scale. But I like chugginess rather than floppy djenty-ness so it's okay for me I guess.


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 24, 2012)

A bridge that is uncomfortable to rest my palm on is a big negative for me. I generally don't get along well with tune o matics. A Floyd or a a Fender/Hipshot hard tail is much more my speed.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 25, 2012)

Headstocks and generally anything BC Rich makes. Except they have a single cut that's ok.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Mar 25, 2012)

Really the only thing with me is stupid looking headstocks I.E. Deans.....
Light colored rosewood.
And stupid ass looking bodies. Like the BC Rich Draco.... Things along those lines, I can handle a warlock or something, but a draco is FUGLY. ALong with Razorbacks and such. haha


----------



## hairychris (Mar 26, 2012)

Tune-o-matic bridges, finished necks....


----------



## ras1988 (Mar 26, 2012)

Everything usually associated with 7 string guitars. Most guitars do not have a fighting chance when it comes to making me "wow" or "I want that". Tonewoods, neck shape, passive pickups, quality of hardware and craftmanship are all major factors but as far as specs: no floyds or trems of any sort for that matter, no TOMs, no active PU's, NO BLACK PAINT JOBS, no ultra rounded necks, no excessively ornate or unattractive inlays if there are inlays, and the fretwork has to be pretty good I am very very picky about that. That pretty much destroys a very large segment of the market.


----------



## misingonestring (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate everything about guitars.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 26, 2012)

non-matching headstocks,
top-heavy guitars, my SG bugs the crap out of me when i play it standing,
reallllly flat necks (yea, that's you, ibanez.)


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 26, 2012)

Input jack placement is my main one (I'm looking at you SGs and Jagstangs)
Non-headstock matching guitars that clearly need a matching headstock.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 26, 2012)

Guitars that aren't made in Japan. 

Fuck'em.


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 26, 2012)

actually not much, all black paint job and poor craftsmanship, though an esp eclipse with gold hardware looks absolutely awesome!! cheap designs. cheap hardware,


----------



## zslane (Mar 26, 2012)

Active pickups. Direct-mount pickup routs. Scale length. Neck width.

Being raised on Gibson Les Pauls does not prepare one for the world of 7-string shredders, that's for sure.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't care if it stays in tune for 10 minutes or 10 years. I will FOREVER hate these. They're ugly and uncomfortable.

That being said, I fucking LOVE the trems on the EBMM's. I'm aware that they're the exact same thing but with a cover over them but that cover really helps for me in terms of comfort and looks. Well, that and because they're full-floating. I can live with and/or mod my way through pretty much anything else though .


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 26, 2012)

The over all idea of a 7 doesn't turn me off in the slightest...hence why my first 7 string was a $2k USA custom shop. And if I didn't have bills and school to pay for, I would have added quite a few 7's to my arsenal. Hell, I am waiting for my money to magically save up for an 8. 

Anyway, back to the topic. I probably will restate some sentiment in here but here goes:

1) I wish the 7 string pup market was larger. My 6 has passive X2N's in the bridge that sound fucking amazing as all jesus. My 7 sounds good with the 707's it has but they just lack...something. 

2) Decent replacement pups for active or passive aren't super cheap, especially if you go with someone like BKP...and they are really one of the very few after market 7 string pick up suppliers. 

3) You have a lot smaller market for 7 string V's. I love my RC7 and would not sell if for the world but I started with a V and played a V for the first 3-4 years of playing straight. I don't want to go with Agile or the Nergal signature. That leaves me a lot less options...a lot less. 

4) Unless I go with Ibanez (which I do want to do so this isn't huge by any means), it seems like the only options for bridges are Floyds basically. You can find string thru (Ibanez is easy like I said) but the market is predominately Floyd. 

5) I don't know if it is because few people take pictures of the back of the necks or what but it seems the overwhelming majority of 7's have finished necks and, well, I hate finished necks. They feel sticky and icky. 

With all that being said, I love 7's!


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

espman said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ll-got-weird-guitar-hang-ups-whats-yours.html



^^^ Yeah, we got that thread already. No real need for another one.


Rev.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Mar 26, 2012)

As a 7strings only player I find d market to fail big time on offering guitars to my preferences.
I hate sticky painted necks, baseball bats, bolt-ons, floating bridges, basswood bodys and black guitars. 
Not much offer under 2k, and over that means custom shop to me. 
I've owned, schecters, ltd's, ibanez's, prestiges, agiles, carvins, play lots of sutff and still haven't got one completely right (carvin get's really close). 
Mayones would be perfect, and probably will once I fool myself to spend that kind of cash on a semi-custom.
In the meanwhile I think I fixed what's wrong with d horizon and it should be heading this way in d next couple of weeks.


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 26, 2012)

For me it has to be:

- No tune-o-matic, no buy
- We need more Alder guitars, and less Basswood
- Real maple tops, instead of veneers
- More baritone singlecut 7's in the mix, instead of just that Agile an that new ESP eclipse

Ibanez needs to re-release the RG7621, in a plethora of awesome colors.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate:

Flying V's
Floating systems
Less than 7 strings


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 26, 2012)

I like every guitar. I don't really have any hang ups except for one


I have to have 24 frets or more.

Even then its not that big of an issue.
To me I feel like every guitar has a purpose, if that makes sense


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate flying Vs and body shapes like that. So pretty much every Dean and BC Rich guitar makes me cringe. Other than that, I do not like guitars with middle pups. It just doesn't work for me.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 27, 2012)

Rosewood fretboards. High quality or get out of here.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't like locking trems, actives, paper thin necks, "horned" headstocks, most solid color inlays, and for the life of me, I can't get myself to agree with a dark finish and a maple board.

Looks like I'll be making some enemies here


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 27, 2012)

Abalone everything.

Wise up, Schecter


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 27, 2012)

for me excessive amounts of abalone, anything less than 24 frets, non matching headstocks, tremolos and huge neck heels


----------



## Origin (Mar 27, 2012)

- Anything garish (abalone, visually loud design finishes [as in bright colours are awesome/fine but I hate most graphics], non-minimalist inlays etc) 
- Most tremolos.  
- The LP shape and LP guitars' feel/layout/etc in general (I know haha I just can't stand them) 
- Tone knobs >_> anything vestigial bugs the shit out of me, though this one's not as overbearing
- Middle pickups. S-H, H-H or sometimes just H works for me, not much else.
- Anything less than 24 frets. I have a mental kinda tic towards multiples of 12 or 9 and hate any lack of fret access, so 24/27 frets is creamy for my mind.

I'm such a picky bitch about guitars that I'm honestly not sure how I manage to spend so much money on them


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 27, 2012)

Middle Pickups & Neon Colors, yellow, pink, green. Can't stand bright fucking colors on a killing machine. Unless it's fresh blood!


----------



## Yaris (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't stand certain headstocks on certain guitars. That will singlehandedly make or break a guitar. I think I can stand a nice angled inline headstock on any body shape other than LP. I also hate cheap looking chrome hardware and a strat type trem on anything other than a strat. Floyd rose works for me on anything.

EDIT: also I have a hard time playing anything with a shorter scale than 25.5" and including p90s


----------



## RuffeDK (Mar 27, 2012)

1) Body shape (me likes standard RG)
2) Headstock (Ibby = <3)
3) Color...
4) Pick-ups (Passive ftw !)
5) 6/7 strings (prefer 7-string ofc)
6) Bridge (don't care)
7) Neck-thru or bolt-on ? (don't care)
8) String scale (really don't care)


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 27, 2012)

1. Plastic nuts
2. poorly cut nuts
3. floyd rose bridges
4. very light coloured rosewood
5. cheap looking flamed veneers.
6. poorly finished frets


----------



## CapinCripes (Mar 27, 2012)

i am a weird one.
1. light-weight guitars 
2. rosewood (usually)
3. non trem- guitars 
4. anything longer than a 25.5 in scale length 
5. i generally detest the fender tremolo and vintage style trems in general for reasons i cannot quite put my finger on.


----------



## Syriel (Mar 27, 2012)

Design flow from Headstock to Body. If it just doesn't look natural, it's not for me.

Also I hate vintage-style trems. I actually also kinda not like the Hipshot. =(


----------



## eguitaruk (Mar 27, 2012)

For me its got to be extreme metal shaped guitars. 
In my eyes there's no need but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Mar 27, 2012)

I love the way shecter guitars look. Then they go and add the most gawky looking inlays and I'm disgusted. Also, I can't stand anything with skulls anywhere on the instrument.


----------



## tommychains (Mar 27, 2012)

mark me down with the headstock shape. more than anything, the color. When the headstock looks great and the color looks mismatched or poor, it makes me forget about ever getting it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 27, 2012)

If the guitar has a floating trem, I won't buy it. If the guitar has a scale length longer than 27" or shorter than 25", I won't buy it. If the guitar is a gloss or flat color that ISN'T black or white, I won't buy it. If the headstock is hideous, I won't buy it. If the neck dives, I won't buy it. If the neck is too thick, I won't buy it. That's pretty much it.

EDIT: Also needs to have a humbucker in the bridge position. I can work with anything else, but NO P90s.


----------



## Aaron (Mar 27, 2012)

Schecters inlays


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 27, 2012)

crazy shapes, rosewood boards, trems of any kind, boring plain dot inlays, and color/finish is huge. if its flat black, i wont touch it.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 27, 2012)

If the headstock is fugly doesn't even matter about the rest of the guitar.


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 27, 2012)

Chrome hardware. Automatically makes any guitar look like a cheap piece of shit, to me at least.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 27, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Chrome hardware. Automatically makes any guitar look like a cheap piece of shit, to me at least.



this as well. when i start my carvin 8 string build im going for the gold


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 27, 2012)

Tune o matic bridges. I simply just wont buy a guitar that has one, unless i got it for dirt cheap.


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 28, 2012)

I fucking hate birdseye maple necks. I hate abalone. Middle pickups (unless it's a Strat, I don't mind them on those).


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 28, 2012)

First thing I usually take into account is the finish then next up is usually the headstock.

On acoustic guitars I absolutely can't stand if they are painted (transparent is ok *sometimes*) and I also really dislike glossy finishes. Matte all the way!


----------



## GXPO (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm excited to play anything new. I want to own every guitar I see. 

The two things that really turn me off are cheap guitars and stock pups. Even good stock pups


----------



## Hallic (Mar 28, 2012)

when the bodyshape is not rounded to accomadate for the the arm. pretty much 75% of all guitars. 
I want to be ergronomical/maximum playability


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 28, 2012)

For me, a guitar HAS to have a locking trem, I like Kahler but prefer Floyd. I'll also take the minority position and say I am turned off by "normal" looking guitars, I want something weirdly creative, or thorougly metal and pointy, but neck dive is a huge turn-off, I'll agree there.


----------



## Rock4ever (Mar 28, 2012)

Middle pickups
Lousy fretwork
The Holy/Reverse shaped guitars gibson put out a few years ago.
Bigsby trems
Gold hardware
Metallic bezels.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Shorter than 25.5" scale. Other than maybe a les paul custom or korina explorer. Also vintage trem. Graphics on the body. Non 6-in-line headstock. And probably not having humbuckers or really hot singles.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 28, 2012)

Grover Tuners and V shaped necks.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 28, 2012)

-Headstock
-Extreme shapes
-TOM Bridges
-Active pickups
-Chrome hardware (with some exceptions)
-Top-mount input jacks (minus the Ibanez S series)
-Not being an Ibanez


----------



## Tordah (Mar 28, 2012)

Probably has already been said, but I personally despise the "mahogany + EMG's + ebony = metal guitar yo" presumption held by a lot of manufacturers.

Sometimes I love the look, weight or feel of a certain guitar only to be completely turned off by the inhospitable EMG's and cliché specs.

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind EMG's (considering I have them in my Steinberger) but just that combination...aaaaarrrrgghhhh!


----------



## nkri (Mar 28, 2012)

Anything Les Paul shaped because of the single cutaway (been there, done that!); shitty licensed floyds; also wouldn't buy a guitar without humbuckers...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 28, 2012)

floyd rose trems. infinitely buttflustered about those things


----------



## mustache79 (Mar 28, 2012)

middle pickups, floating bridges, stupid inlays, black chrome hardware- because it seems to tarnish way faster than standard chrome or black, pickguards, pickup rings (Guess I hate plastic on my guitars.)


----------



## Hankey (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't stand gloss painted necks and I have a strong preference for fixed bridges over tremelo's. On the cosmetic side I really despise abalone bindings.


----------



## Spamspam (Mar 28, 2012)

I hate plastic on a guitar. Binding, pick guards, plastic knobs, hate em.
Wilkinsons. A wilkie is only good after it has been blocked, a tremel-no installed, and the bar thrown away, so you don't accidentally use it as a whammy bar.
Not fond of middle pickups, but those are more negotiable than the other two.


----------



## Meximelt (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't stand inline tuners, they need to be divided 3x3 4x3 4x4 ect. I'm not a fan of trems at all.


----------



## guitareben (Mar 28, 2012)

Ebony fingerboard (Unless it is a really really good guitar... but still...). I just really dislike them


----------



## eddiewarlock (Mar 29, 2012)

maple fretboards, and light colored rosewood fretboards are 2 things that come to mind...

Absolutely hate the look of maple fretboards...

80's neon colours

Thin necks

Vintage style tremolos on anything that is not a Strat

Basswood, ugh...


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 29, 2012)

Control layouts.

I can not stand having the pickup toggle between two knobs, or a blade selector below knobs, etc.. It is just so annoying when you want to switch pickups, but the you have to be so precise as to not accidentally nudge a knob a little, throwing off your tone or volume.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Mar 30, 2012)

IDk IF its just me But I hate when guitarists don't use their pinky.
IT bothers the shit out of me.
Like dammit, use your pinky.

Also I hate Bands That are stuck in the 80's , Or guitarist.
IT just bothers me.
( no offense guys D: )


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate bolt ons.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm thinking I'm going to be a odd ball with this one but...
Thin necks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 30, 2012)

- Huge headstocks
- Pickup rings (direct mount ftw)
- Neck dive
- Kahlers
- Guitars shapes like objects (cows etc)
- Huge neck heels


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 31, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> - Huge headstocks
> - Pickup rings (direct mount ftw)
> - Neck dive
> - Kahlers
> ...


I completely forgot huge neck heels and Kahlers. 

I LOVE the feel of Kahlers, but the fact that you use it for whammying, and the damn thing does not come back to the tuning right, is just an absolutely fail. I mean they have been back in production for how long now? And they still can't fix the current one or make one that does not have that problem? I mean seriously... come on Kahler...

As for huge neck heels, this is 20-freaking-12!! There is no reason to still be using fat brick-styled vintage heels under ANY circumstance, other than being too damn cheap and lazy to alter your builds to a more ergonomic shape. When I look at bolt-on guitars, if it has a completely obtrusive heel, I will not take a second look under any circumstance.


----------



## Gnarism (Mar 31, 2012)

Gloss necks
And even though two of my guitars are black, I'm starting to regret it since they get dirty before I"m even done cleaning the damn things!


----------



## Ginsu (Mar 31, 2012)

26.5" scale lengths on 8-strings. With a 25.5" I can get a high A (or at least G), and 27" I can go Drop F# (NOT F# standard )....But 26.5"? Ehhh. Yeah, to my ears the half-inch does make a difference, maybe I'm just crazy. XD


----------



## tank (Mar 31, 2012)

middle pick up!!! fuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 31, 2012)

TOMS = yuck
painted neck = yuck
only has a bridge pickup = yuck
pickup rings = yuck
non-matching (colour) headstock = yuck
maple fretboard with a dark body colour = yuck
and about a million other things


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 31, 2012)

Three things:

Upper fret access (or lack thereof)

The way the bridge feels under my palm (some dig in while others are glass smooth)

The way an instrument balances sitting vs. standing


----------



## DropSplash (Mar 31, 2012)

Gloss.
Paint AND Gloss together.
Crappy headstocks that don't flow/are awkward.
Vintage or strat-style trems.
The strat body shape and LP body shape. Shapes of other things as the guitar body shape.


----------



## onionofdoom (Mar 31, 2012)

*PUTS ON FLAME RETARDANT SUIT*
-Anything with Dean, BC rich, metal series, Djent (ahem, mayones, ahem), or dimebag in the name (don't get me wrong, love dimebag but dean, stop whoring out his name already yeah!)
-Stupid shaped guitars (everything ever made by bc rich) - V shapes i can live with but wouldnt ever buy one
-middle pickups (just why?!?!)
-vintage style strat trems
-those tribal designs 
-"flaming knife-impaled exploding blood and guts" finish that i saw on a dean once 
-singlecoils of all types
-Seymour Duncan blackouts
-24.75 scale sevens (again, just why?!?!)
-Pickguards


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 31, 2012)

Headstocks that don't allow the strings to pass in a straight line into the tuners.
Terrible access to upper frets through body shape/heel size.
Raised Bridges and trem systems.
Rosewood fretboards.
Only one bridge pickup.
Dot Inlays.
Pickup rings/Large routes


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 31, 2012)

devries


----------



## Al NiCotin (Mar 31, 2012)

B-i-g-s-b-y
M-a-e-s-t-r-o-V-i-b-r-o-l-a
Frequensator tailpiece

Too much screws
Too much polyurethane

Oiled body, blank fretboard, this I can understand, I have some and I love blank fretboard. But hey! luthier 4k??!! Are you Suhr? no? R u Ltd? either? so what? -15%? ok? ​


----------



## etb1234 (Apr 1, 2012)

For me it is les paul style pickup switches. Gets in the way of my right hand. I move them all. That and terrible fret access.


----------



## MrYakob (Apr 1, 2012)

7 string les pauls, middle pick ups, and any colour hardware that isn't black (obviously some exceptions to that) and 5 way selector switches.. not really sure why, they just feel so dinky to me


----------



## -42- (Apr 1, 2012)

The heels on Les Paul necks, my girly hands find them insurmountable. 

Bodies with lots of excess pointy bits. (Ironbird and Xiphos are fine, I'm looking at you, Beast.)

Body graphics, tacky 99% of the time.

Any headstock remotely like this: vvvv


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Apr 1, 2012)

I also forgot to add this, B.C. Rich Tribal design. id prefer either a solid color or natural finish. Any graphic to me is a bit much. Also i hate gloss finish. and HATE having excessive abalone. or any at all. Inlays other than dots, sharkfins, diamond (pretty much anything that isnt limited to certain frets) If i see a guitar with a whole fretboard design, i instantly hate it. Or the fretboard at least.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 1, 2012)

Bulky neck heels, guitar necks that are ridiculously thick *cough* schecter *cough*, super-strat bodies with the horns not carved deep enough, or ones that just overall impede upper fret access, crap trems that never stay in tune, garbage hardware, stock pickups that remind me of Venom or Cryptopsy's early guitar tones but without awesomely bad factor, stuff like that. I also have a really weird dislike for LPs that have weight-relief or chambered bodies. I like my body to be as close to one solid piece of wood as I can get. I can give irrational excuses why this bugs me, but in the end I have no clue, it just does.


----------



## xvultures (Apr 1, 2012)

If it doesn't have Ibanez on the headstock, I just can't deal with it


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 3, 2012)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Also i hate gloss finish.



 Wait, what? You really hate gloss finish? It's like the absolute most common finish.



ImBCRichBitch said:


> If i see a guitar with a whole fretboard design, i instantly hate it. Or the fretboard at least.



While I can see where you are coming from I've found a few personal exceptions. Like I think this fretboard inlay is pretty fucking killer:







Rev.


----------



## Lirtle (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate tree of life inlays.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 3, 2012)

Asrial said:


> The Dean 3-3 paddle headstock.
> Inlays with written english, or signatures. It gives the guitar a false "personality" IMO, like the SC-signature from ESP; he got the signature on it, oh well, gotta play Deftones. Symbols are okay, band symbols too.
> Any guitar equipped with SD invaders is instantly gross.
> H-S-H and H-H-H pickup config is also not cool.
> ...



Just to quote myself and add onto the list:

Most "ergonomic" bodyshapes. 
Fretboard wood on the headstock. Rarely looks good IMHO.
Volume pot only. I find that tone pot to both be far too useful and aesthetically pleasing to not have. It's like a pizza minus the tomato sauce!
Busy-looking guitars. I'm cool with swirls, but anything above that, or hugely complex swirls -> 
Mini-humbuckers. How about no? I want to change my pickups if i so desire. 
Boltplates. WHY.
Roadworn by standard. If I wanted roadwear, I would've bought the shit used. Or even better, no wear at all. I like my axe as I like my oil: extra virgin.

Okay, that last one... 

@rev2010: Gotta love Ran guitars there! Page 12 at the top


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 3, 2012)

Asrial said:


> @rev2010: Gotta love Ran guitars there! Page 12 at the top



I was going to ask whose work that was. Figures it'd be Ran, they make amazing stuff.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 3, 2012)

Asrial said:


> [*]Volume pot only. I find that tone pot to both be far too useful and aesthetically pleasing to not have. It's like a pizza minus the tomato sauce!



That's kinda funny that i like having only a volume pot and I like the alfredo pizza at cicis better than pizza with normal sauce


EDIT: Nevermind I think it was Pizza Hut


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 4, 2012)

I dislike Deans of any kind. Particularly their ML series. I've yet to play an ML or Dime signature that didn't make me absolutely loathe it and want to smash it right then and there. The neck feels like crap, pickups sound atrocious, it's far too wieldy to comfortably play, and yes the upper fret access blows thanks to that retarded lower horn sticking out. Most of the rest of Dean's line-up kinda sucks too, but not quite as bad as the MLs.


----------



## a curry (Apr 4, 2012)

Dot inlays!
Set necks and most bolts ether only exception is an s series
anything that's not a traditional body style
Rosewood fret boards
Gloss back of neck, every guitar I own has been stripped and refinished in satin
Emgs 
Non tilted head stocks
And my biggest turn off is black guitars I mean wtf I'm not going to spend $1700 for a black guitar ie esp nt7


----------



## thefyn (Apr 4, 2012)

I hate guitars that slide/are not balanced when you are sitting/recording.


----------



## Death6701 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a few things I try to avoid:
Set/Bolt-on necks
Floyd Roses
Weird shapes that don't flow well (I own 2 BC Rich Stealths, don't like Xiphos/Warrior shapes they're too square not smooth)
And finally, cheap material guitars


----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 4, 2012)

wow....this thread....

it's scary how many of you have a "make or break" mentality. What ever happened to the wonderful concept of compromise?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't live with the Agile AL headstocks... Sorry.


----------



## Jet9 (Apr 5, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> wow....this thread....
> 
> it's scary how many of you have a "make or break" mentality. What ever happened to the wonderful concept of compromise?



I think this thread's gone off topic from things that are weird that make you not like a guitar for reasons that you can't explain to EVERYTHING you hate in a guitar.


----------



## that short guy (Apr 5, 2012)

It has to have a finish that lets me see the wood grain and this one more so lately but the position of the volume knob.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 7, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Can't live with the Agile AL headstocks... Sorry.


Same here.

It looks like a weird animal foot or something.


----------



## Cameron Himself (Apr 7, 2012)

The 'feel' of the guitar is most important to me. If the guitar feels stiff or just not good, I can't gel with it. I have to be able to set it up on my own and for it to play great for me to justify keeping it.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 7, 2012)

Swirl dipped finishes or any bright neon painted 80's butt rock guitars...

Any "Steve Vai" guitars...

I don't especially care for anything about Fender guitars...

In particular Fender's obsolete bridge and tuning pegs plus the funky headstock...

Fender needs to keep the legacy vintage design for the all fat & bald blueswankers but seriously redesign their guitars...

However, the worst thing that I hate is this "Relic" or "Road Worn" distressing...


----------



## fassaction (Apr 9, 2012)

I know i might get a little flamed for this....but I absolutely hate "pointy guitars".

Flying Vs shapes, Explorers, 75% of the Dean/BC Rich lineup........i just......I hate em!!

I dont claim to be an expert, or have the greatest taste in music or gear....but for some reason, when I see a Dean Razorback, or a BC Rich Warlock, I cringe.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 9, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Swirl dipped finishes or any bright neon painted 80's butt rock guitars...
> 
> Any "Steve Vai" guitars...



The fact that the guitar has a handle makes me never ever want to play on one.


----------



## BillNephew (Apr 9, 2012)

Razorbacks and pickguards. I have played good sounding razorbacks before, but that shape is just so off-putting that I would never buy one. As for pickguards, unless it's something other than white, black, or tortoise shell,  it's ok, but more often than not, I end up passing on the guitars with pickguards. Mirror pickguards are cool though, when not playing outdoors on a sunny day.


----------



## ShredWizard (Apr 9, 2012)

-Basswood bodys (Hate the tone)
-LP geometry (doesnt fit my body at all)
-Super thick polyurethane finishes
-3 on 3 headstocks (inconvenient for tuning)
-Light rosewood fretboard (seems like a common complaint here lol)
-The super round and skinny necks found on some music man guitars


----------



## LtdRay (Apr 9, 2012)

-floyd rose and variant 
-maple fretboards (most of the time)
-Ibanez
-Neon guitars
-Large dot inlays
-HSH especially when there is no pickgaurd


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jun 8, 2012)

guitar-rob89 said:


> Really the only thing with me is stupid looking headstocks I.E. Deans.....
> Light colored rosewood.
> And stupid ass looking bodies. Like the BC Rich Draco.... Things along those lines, I can handle a warlock or something, but a draco is FUGLY. ALong with Razorbacks and such. haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 9, 2012)

LtdRay said:


> -floyd rose and variant
> -maple fretboards (most of the time)
> -Ibanez
> -Neon guitars
> ...



So... you're literally the exact opposite of me. That's interesting


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jun 9, 2012)

-Gibson prices
-Ugly headstocks that ruin guitars
-Light colored rosewood
-Bolt on necks
-Hipsters playing the guitar, they can just ruin a guitar </3


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

-ToM's
-Light rosewood
-Abalone binding
-McMaple
-Not 7 strings
-Fucking emg routes
-Odd size truss rod nuts
-pickup rings...

&#55357;&#56378;


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 9, 2012)

Any hamfisted attempts at being either "classy" or "FUCKING METAL" or both combined. That and trems.

If I see another djenty superstrat with a flame top and floyd I'm going to cut a bitch.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 9, 2012)

Vynce_Usurper said:


> -Gibson prices



Well derp-de-herp on you. Gibson are more reasonably priced than ever right now. In fact, they're pretty much the same price as other companies unless you go into the really high-end stuff.

I used to have much more hang-ups than I have now. I can get along with most things now.

Except floating trems... God I hate them so much


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jun 9, 2012)

1. *Painted necks* are a major turn-off. My thumb sticks, thus rendering slides and position shift more difficult.
2. every *bridge that is not a LoPro Edge*. I got my hands on an OFR-equipped guitar recently and it just felt so cheap and insubstantial compared to the LPE. Of course, non-trems are right out. How am I supposed to flutter my leads and shimmer my chords without a trem?
3. *Non-matching headstocks*. I wanted an RG1527m so bad until I saw the headstock (and the Edge Pro). If I bought one, it would bug the shit out of me until I refinished the headstock. 
4. *factory EMGs* (for the huge routes) I get that the kiddies all want EMGs for the br00tz (I RUINED a S7420FMTW with an EMG as a kid), but not making a passive option is unforgivable. I actually LIKE that Ibanez puts crappy passives in their guitars. I'm just gonna put Evo7/AN7 in there anyway, and any serious player will do the same with his/her own favorite pups. Having that extra gap is weak.
5. *Pickup rings.* fucking pointless.....
5. *NOT ENOUGH MAPLE FRETBOARDS* 
7. *Seeing a sexy new Ibanez, gassing for a month then finding out there is NO MIJ version...* I would love to get my hands on a 24-fret Prestige S7. I really like the shape, and they sound great, but those trems and MII break the spell for me.
As to the Xiphos7: 
That shape + mahogany + neckthru = GAAAAAASSSSS
That shape + mahogany + neckthru + NO TREM + MII = OMFGWTF!?!?!?!?!?!

Looks as though I'll be scoring a 7620 neck and calling Perle for a Xiphos body....


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 9, 2012)

Any Ibanez without the checkmark in the logo on the headstock. I don't know why, but it instantly puts me off the guitar (that's all prestige Ibanez's  )


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 9, 2012)

I can not stand a guitar that is not comfortable to play.


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 9, 2012)

Guitars with other band's logos on them... just, why?
Guitars with 3 humbuckers
Light coloured fret boards
That handle on the steve vai guitars


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 9, 2012)

- Superstrats and pointy metal guitars with less than 24 frets.
- Light-coloured rosewood.
- FUCKING ABALONE BINDING FUCKING GODDAMMIT.
- Floyd Rose tremolos.
- Crappy inlays (or lack of inlays - it looks cool but I'm shit so I get lost)
- Bad upper fret access really pisses me off.
- Reverse headstocks on fixed-bridge guitars. Irritating.
- Poor balance/neck dive.
- Pickup rings aren't a massive turn off by any means, but guitars usually look way better without.
- Generally not a fan of middle pickups, apart from on HSH RGs.
- Crappy fucking graphics on guitars. Dean Razorbacks, cheapo B.C. Riches... they just look cheap and can die in a fire for all I care.



Also, upon further reflection:

- 6s with Bigsbys... ugh, fucking hell. Awful things, look dreadful, next to useless as a trem and a pain in the arse to maintain.
- Vs where the jack socket is on the inside of the lower wing. Really uncomfortable to play in the classical position.
- Guitars that only come in black. GAAAAAH! SO BORING! We want more sparkly blue and neon acid burn-your-eyes green, people!
- Uncomfortable shapes with stabby bits that jut into your chest - Mockingbirds, Razorbacks et al.
- Strats with tune-o-matics are just fine - but not if a stopbar tailpiece is involved. That looks shit.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 9, 2012)

*Manufacturers who discontinue really sick looking and killer models I'd love to own after 1 or 2 years - ANNOYING AS FUCK. Not just guitars, but amps, pickups, ect...
*The same gaudy ass Universe for more than 15 years - GIVE US SOMETHING NEW GOD DAMN IT!!! 
*Artists and/or manufacturers who refuse to put out a signature model that myself and lots of others would love to own and have - ESP SRC Tele 7,ESP Y2K SRC 7-string with H/H/Slant S config and passives...
*More colors other than black for these guitars and pickups - Customers want and demand other colors, black is getting fucking boring already...
*Floyd Rose/locking tremolos - HATE having to take an hour to restring and tune a guitar, the whole guitar going out of tune when a string snaps and most of all smashing my knuckles on the locking nut - FUCK!!!


----------



## robintpup2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Strat shaped guitars with tune-o-matic bridges = jimmies rustled every time! The little holes in the body just look so silly to me!


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jun 9, 2012)

Middle Pickups... 
Headstocks of course.
Dry fingerboards. When you try a guitar at a local shop and they don't really care for their stock. Those things feel like I'm going to get splinters!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 9, 2012)

* 4x3 7 string headstocks, as opposed to 3x4 (like on the BS-7, as opposed to the H-207)
* Floating vibratos. They're so much fun, but they're more trouble than they're worth, Maybe if I had someone else to do all the maintenance on them, I'd be okay with them. Plus I change tunings all the time, floating vibratos make it so much harder.
* Dot inlays. They're so boring. 
* Gaudy inlays, such as you often find on sig guitars. Like on LTD SCs. Grrrr.... That smiley face, it taunts me.
* Massive graphics on the guitar. Especially when a guitarist puts their band's album cover on it. Argh. Small graphics are fine, though.
* Sticky necks
* Instruments with neck dive.
* Guitars that you can't play in the classical position sitting down.
* V's with the jack in the lower wing. THAT'S WHERE YOUR LEG GOES, GUITAR COMPANIES, IT CLEARLY WON'T WORK.
* Inline headstocks on anything with more than 7 strings.

That's all I got at the moment, but I'm sure I could get FAR more given enough time to think about it.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 9, 2012)

Tone controls on guitars. Seriously, does anyone really use them? 

Considering modding all my guitars to not have them 

Locking trems do my head in too.

Slightly more odd though is the fact that I used to love pointy shaped guitars but now I can't look at one without being sick 

Oh yeah. And Ibanez's. I want to love them but I can't get on with them.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jun 9, 2012)

*Neck-thru and set-neck construction and carved bolt-on heels (i find em too easy to play)
*Thin necks (same as above)
*Guitars with one pick-up
*Single volume/no tone config
*Single cutaway guitars. i don't know why but i find that shape REALLY uncomfortable.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 9, 2012)

cheap rosewood 
small frets
top mounter floyds
toms on anything else besides a les paul
active pickups
cheap tuners 
no truss rod! "charvel san dimas collecting dust in my closet"
3 way switches on h/s/s guitars !?!?
direct mount pickups that cant be adjusted
neck shims 
painted necks on anything else besides a les paul
gaudy binding
super neck heavy guitars...a little is okay 
cheap plastic pickup rings


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 9, 2012)

25.5" scale length...I don't know why, but out of all my guitars my Les Paul sounds best tuned lower
Toggle switches that are hard to reach...that's the only reason I don't like Gibson Explorers
Knobs where I hit them with my hand while I'm playing and roll the volume down


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 9, 2012)

welsh_7stinger said:


> *Neck-thru and set-neck construction and carved bolt-on heels (i find em too easy to play)
> *Thin necks (same as above)


----------



## MrPowers (Jun 9, 2012)

-Schecter's or ESP's black cherry quilt maple top. It's old people. Is blue, green, or purple too much to ask for?
-almost any rosewood fretboard. They just feel cheap almost all the time.
-Way too thin necks. I can't play an Ibanez to save my life.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 9, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> Tone controls on guitars. Seriously, does anyone really use them?



Oooo! I do!


Don't really have any hang-ups at all, I would hazard that most features would work for me. Actually I am surprised of how many hang-ups there are here, especially those regarding a H-S-H config... Guys, it's a very versatile configuration, and maybe one of the things I like most about my UV


If I would complain about one thing, it's probably that manufacturers are usually very conservative when it comes to finishes. It's mainly black, which is fine, but it could be fun to have something more to choose from


----------



## clopstyle (Jun 9, 2012)

Trems
Had quite enough of black/matte black 
gold hardware


----------



## Jakke (Jun 9, 2012)

^actually, gold hardware might be my only hitch that could make me reconsider a guitar. Not enough to turn me away permanently, but it is a clear minus in my book.


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Single pickup guitars are pretty much a game ender for me, unless it is a nice archtop with a single neck pup.

Not too keen on blank boards but I can deal with it if there are other redeeming qualities.


----------



## Cremated (Jun 10, 2012)

Fake tops/veneers, cheap wood, small frets, frets that aren't stainless steel, TOM bridges, burst edges that aren't really thin, most oiled bodies (great on necks), schecter, gold hardware except on white guitars (I want one bad), chrome hardware (except on some music man's), ridiculously thin necks (my RC7's neck makes my hands cramp) These are all gripes that I can live with and I own guitars with most of these problems. I wouldn't rule out a production guitar because of some of these, but if I go custom, I definitely would stray away from these.


----------



## daniel_95 (Jun 10, 2012)

-Maple fretboards
-Jackson headstocks
-Middle pickups
-Single coils
-Any tremolo that isnt a lo-pro.


----------



## guitareben (Jun 10, 2012)

EMG's
Ebony necks
Silly guitar shapes
Metal guitars (Not literally)
Jackson's
Bad Tremolo's

Hate that stuff!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

guitareben said:


> EMG's
> Ebony necks
> Silly guitar shapes
> Metal guitars (Not literally)
> ...



Where exactly are you finding necks made of solid ebony?


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is fun...it really is amazing how many people have the exact opposite views. I suppose that's why all of these things we hate exist at all . 

For me:

1. Floyd Rose's - I thought I wanted one. Then I bought one. Uggghhh. 
2. Middle Pickups/HSH - Seems pretty common here, and I agree. Looks awful 97% of the time. 
3. Neon guitars
4. "Flat" red guitars - Darker red or flamed red finishes can look great, but the flat Corvette red paint is awful. 
5. Pick Guards - My Strat has one, but I can't imagine ever buying a guitar with a pick guard again. 
6. Maple fingerboards with big goofy dot inlays

Again, no offense meant haha. We all have things we love and things we hate, I'm just throwing in mine .


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 10, 2012)

Not a major fan of tom bridges....I just think they are ugly.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jun 10, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Well derp-de-herp on you. Gibson are more reasonably priced than ever right now. In fact, they're pretty much the same price as other companies unless you go into the really high-end stuff.
> 
> I used to have much more hang-ups than I have now. I can get along with most things now.
> 
> Except floating trems... God I hate them so much



I own a few Gibsons, all of them KICK ASS. But I don't feel they should be as much as they are. 

4,000 bucks for a LPC??? 
I won't say "no thanks," but I do say "what the fffff?!"


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 10, 2012)

Dean's Dime Series

/thread


----------



## prashanthan (Jun 10, 2012)

- TOMs. I hate these beyond belief. Ugly as sin and uncomfortable.
- Middle pickups, especially HSH guitars and the SC sigs.
- Bad upper fret access, ESPECIALLY on guitars with 24 frets.
- Unsubtle inlays.
- 6 string guitars that aren't Vs. They just look wrong to me for some reason, especially superstrats. 6 string Ibby superstrats look like their necks are too thin compared to the body.
- 7 string guitars that aren't superstrats.
- Dean Razorbacks - there's no excuse for such a stupid body shape.
- weird on my part but I don't think I like fretboards that aren't rosewood. Maple's OK, really don't like ebony.


----------



## narad (Jun 10, 2012)

Inlays that look like they came out of a label maker:


----------



## StevenC (Jun 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Where exactly are you finding necks made of solid ebony?



Jackson USA Custom Shop Koa & Ebony Arch Top Soloist Electric Guitar

This maybe? Except he doesn't like Jacksons.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jun 10, 2012)

Things I hate:

Non-SS frets
Middle pickups that are TOO HIGH
Dark sounding fretboards, I have to have a bright sounding fretboard - maple, ebony, carbon compound
Thick necks, especially with high shoulders
Bad fret access
Too much tension on high strings
Heavy guitars (anything over 7/8 lbs)
Floyd Roses, I've never had one that was worth the trouble

I'm sure there's more, but that'll do for now.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 10, 2012)

good upper fret access is a must. has to be easy to play them shreds y'know


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate the two piece bridge and tailpiece styles as a whole.
I hate non inline tuners on headstocks for strat/superstrat/teles.
I hate ridiculous and not ergonomic body shapes.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 10, 2012)

EMG's. They are the devil's nut sack and I can't wait to replace mine. 

Floyd's. I fucking hate these stupid things. They aren't a deal breaker but the guitar has to be REALLY fucking awesome for me to get it with a Floyd.

The guitars that have no headstocks. Those look ugly as fuck. Especially those strandberg things (whatever they're called). Those are a fucking abomination.

Anything B.C. Rich has ever done and will ever do. From experience, if you own a BCR you're probably a douche.

Graphics. A guitar should either be natural finish, maybe with a burst or something or else a solid color. Graphics are just childish in my opinion.


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jun 10, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> EMG's. They are the devil's nut sack and I can't wait to replace mine.
> 
> Floyd's. I fucking hate these stupid things. They aren't a deal breaker but the guitar has to be REALLY fucking awesome for me to get it with a Floyd.
> 
> ...



Steinberger.
They look good on Johnny Winter though.


----------



## MrRCJ (Jun 10, 2012)

*-Painted necks-* They just feel so damn sticky.
*-Abalone binding.*
*-Fake tops/veneers.*
*-Pickguards-* With a few exceptions like tele's.
*-Bad upper fret access- *Most V's seam to be this way.
*-Cheap rosewood fretboards.*
*-Shitty control layouts-* Like when all the knobs/toggle are jammed together which can get to be a real PITA when making quick adjustments.

Everything else I can pretty much deal with. Things like hardware and stuff are easily changable. Painted necks are probably the biggest turn off for me though.


----------



## Nag (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't stand guitars with too many strings.


 nah I'm just a slut for 24 frets, when a guitar has less I'm like


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 10, 2012)

Things that stop me from even considering a guitar:
1. Veneers.
Seriously. The market is saturated with cheap guitars with insanely figured veneer tops. Most of the time, the makers don't even hide it with binding. Use it too much, and it looks cheap. Same goes for gaudy inlays/binding. 
2. Pickups in bass housings, or any housing which makes them impossible to replace without modification.
3. Guitars with an emphasis on looks over playability/materials/tone.
4. Guitars with poor ergonomics. ex: If I can't play the guitar sitting down, I'm not buying it.
5. So many neck dislikes!!! Low radius fretboards, thin necks with shoulders (though i like thick ones with shoulders. weird.), V carved necks, thin C shaped necks, thin nut width.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 11, 2012)

The gripe I have at present is the 22 fret deal.

I can't write leads very well without a 24 fret guitar. I use that 24th fret quite a bit,


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 11, 2012)

headstocks that ruin guitars
Pickup rings!
FAT necks. I just cringe at fat necks.
EXTREME guitars. I like V's and Dimebag style guitars but 8 thousand horns is just a no to me lol
Graphics
Artist taking over too much of the guitar like the K7 on K7's lol


----------



## KultureDekay (Jun 11, 2012)

9 stringers. Oh yeah, Agile just made some 10 stringers, even worse


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 11, 2012)

KultureDekay said:


> 9 stringers. Oh yeah, Agile just made some 10 stringers, even worse



^First post. Actually made an account on here to explain on a website dedicated to all guitars regardless of string number 

Hell, I agree. Anything more than 6 strings puts me off. So many people have 7+ strings, so unnecessary, get a bass! This place is called sixstring.org for a reason 



EDIT: Just noticed he joined in March. Oops.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 11, 2012)

superstrats, floyds.


----------



## t0ad (Jun 11, 2012)

ugly headstocks
solid black finishes
neck dive
anything that is not HH or HS.


----------



## Riggy (Jun 11, 2012)

Same thing with the headstock, it's got to look natural and flow.

Solid colour guitars *have* to have a binding for me, they just look wrong without one.

Volume knob placement is crazy important. A few mm the wrong way and it's a deal breaker.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 11, 2012)

My biggest hang up would be the general lack of reverse head stock Ibanez. They look so much better (to me at least...)!


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 11, 2012)

The finish.. and I don't much care for single-cut bodies either.

I also don't like it when guitars have high pickups in the middle position (like a strat would). I pick there and always hit the pup.


----------



## Genome (Jun 11, 2012)

Stickers all over the guitar body


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 11, 2012)

-Blatant ripoffs won't fly, just can't do it. Too disrespectful.
-Green guitars...
-Painted necks.
-Neck dive.
-Opaque bursts on figured tops.
-Guitars with humbuckers masquerading as telecasters
-Thin necks
-ToM bridges.....


----------



## JamesM (Jun 11, 2012)

Am I the only person who hates bursts? Except on vintage styled instruments like Les Paul's and Strats, I find it hideous. Especially silver burst.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 12, 2012)

Fender in general kind've just ticks me off. The shape and feel of their guitars is so unwelcoming (yeah I haven't tried the one with a $2000 price tag, I don't care to). Single coil pickups in general just bother me as they're so....annoying, clangy. I'll coil-tap my Ibanez if I want that sound.

I also can't stand guitars that have ridiculous shapes, like the Dimebag, or any number of the BC Rich line. It's a guitar, not a weapon. You're losing wood and screwing with the resonance.

Another thing I hate is when the pickups aren't far apart/too close to the strings. I know the latter is fixable, but you also are messing the action up. I shouldn't have to choose between playability and ramming my pick into the neck pickup.

EDIT: To the guy above me. I can't stand burst finishes unless they're EXTREMELY well done, and even then it's gotta be the right guitar. They're so silly looking and just look dated. We can do a rich, blue quilt maple finish nowadays, and people choose to have this bland old black->orange->gold->wood burst.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 12, 2012)

JamesM said:


> Am I the only person who hates bursts? Except on vintage styled instruments like Les Paul's and Strats, I find it hideous. Especially silver burst.



Yes!!! This, this, a thousand times this.


----------



## abadonae (Jun 13, 2012)

Head Stock has to be reversed.
Neck thru or Set Neck
Floyd OR Hipshot...NOTHING ELSE
Flat top with an RG style fade
Hardware must match.
Control cavity covers must not be raised from body
Bound Fretboards a must
Uniform finish throughout
Ebony Fretboards ftw

I keep things simple if i'm honest but I do enjoy a wacky guitar from time to time. Shape isn't super important to me as i've owned super strats, V's, stealths etc..


----------



## Osiris (Jun 13, 2012)

Stupid inlays (just about anything that isnt dots or a blank fretboard)
extreme shapes. explorers and RR v's are ok
middle pickups
grey/completely black guitars
irrationally high action


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 13, 2012)

JamesM said:


> I find it hideous. Especially silver burst.



You've gone too far this time, James...


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 13, 2012)

A few things I dont like. If it says Dean, or Bc rich on the headstock I am usually not a fan (with some of the nice USA ones being the exception), and TOM bridges. I just dont like them, and I never will.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 13, 2012)

Lack of humbucker in the bridge... DO NOT WANT


----------



## NickS (Jun 13, 2012)

- Floyd's. I had one guitar with it, they can be fun, but they are such a
pain in the ass to deal with
- Bad fret work.
- Bolt-on's.
- Has to at least have a humbucker in the bridge, if not both pickups.
All my guitars have coil taps anyways. 
- Non-matching headstocks.
- Active pickups.
- High action and/or fret buzz.
- Pickguards or any plastic at all really on a guitar, other than the classic 
Strat or Tele.
- Headless guitars, they are so damn ugly.
- Graphics. They pretty much always suck.
- Anything that doesn't say Carvin on the headstock. (Just kidding about
that one, but of my 5 guitars, the only one that isn't a Carvin is my 
acoustic).


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 13, 2012)

horns that get in the way for upper fret access, square necks (the ibanez rga8). I know you guys might think I'm crazy (and I probably am), but locking nuts are just a pain in the arse for me.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Newer Crate amps with the Insert input , wtf, you have to buy a Stereo to mono y cable to use it for an FX loop. Grr wth why can't they do a normal FX loop, all the old Crates have it. wtfh, but at least there is one on it. Another hang up of mine is amps without an FX loop; Modulation and Delay pedals sound muddy and garbled through the front with the distortion on. :/


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 27, 2012)

24 frets hahaha. I dunno why, but recently I ONLY want 22 fret guitars.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 27, 2012)

The fact that on my 7 I have to have it nearly chest high to be able to reach the pickup switch easily

Also never getting a 7 with EMGs again

The neck on Dean Zeros


----------



## cronux (Jul 27, 2012)

haters gonna hate but:

PRS like 7 strings
Les Paul like 7 strings
hipshots
JPX
those bright finishes (like bulbs jackson 7 string)
light colored fretboards

basically I listed 70% of what sevenstring.org is all about


----------



## otisct20 (Jul 27, 2012)

No hate here man haha. For me the hang up is if I dont just start smiling when I play it and If it doesnt give me some instant ideas.


----------



## engage757 (Jul 27, 2012)

nowadays? Floyds.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 27, 2012)

None currently for guitar. No, I have a few. I think I listed them though. HOWEVER! I do have a few for amps!

The main one pretty much IS a 5150:

Guitar amps with great distortion and no clean!! Do I really have to spend $2000 to get a decent 3 channel amp? I just want heavy distortion (tight, but not djenty), good, crunchy crunch channel and really nice cleans that don't break up really easily.

My options are Marshall JVM210H and EVH 5150III. And I'm now torn between the two.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 27, 2012)

-Trems
-Flat necks
-Neck dive
-Severely imbalanced string tension and the feel/sound of roundwound strings. The slight scrape across the pick/nail just bugs the hell out of me.
-Flat tops used to be a hang-up for me due to having long fingers and picking with a fairly relaxed hand, but I've been fingerpicking more lately so it hasn't mattered so much.
-"Metal" body shapes are generally a hang-up for me.
-Active pickups


----------



## philoking (Jul 27, 2012)

I've got a few. I don't like: 

-Chrome hardware on a black guitar
-Dean head stocks period
-Maple necks on white guitars
-Custom guitars that look exactly like production ones
-New guitars that look road worn
-Guitars with really tall pickup rings

That's enough for now


----------



## iamthefonz (Jul 27, 2012)

Neck "shoulders" (*cough* rg7421 *cough*)

Trem systems. Just about all of them.

Really dark rosewood necks (almost to the point of looking ebonized)

Seven strings with headstocks that aren't 4+3 or 3+4 (like the JPX)

V's. ALL of them.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 28, 2012)

Maple fretboards and 99% of all white binding on necks. I don't know why, but both of those things bug me. A nice flamed maple fretboard might looks nice though.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 28, 2012)

y'all got some weirdass hang ups


----------



## potatohead (Jul 28, 2012)

Neck binding
Middle pickups
Pickguards on super strats, who THE FUCK LIKES THESE?
Chrome hardware (satin is ok)
Non-matching headstocks
TOM's
Boring, opaque colors
Most bursts


----------



## Heroin (Jul 28, 2012)

TOM bridges, they're bearable but if I could I would wipe them off the face of the earth. Also pickup rings, why waste plastic when you could just directly mount the pickups onto the guitar?


----------



## Vinchester (Jul 28, 2012)

TOM bridges seem to have fallen out of my favour. For some reasons, I believe that Hipshots are better. Oh yeah individual saddle height and parts that don't rust ftw.


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 28, 2012)

Vinchester said:


> TOM bridges seem to have fallen out of my favour. For some reasons, I believe that Hipshots are better. Oh yeah individual saddle height and parts that don't rust ftw.



AND you can have you neck set parallel to the top of the guitar without an effed up string break angle!

Also comfortability.

Also string through body.

Also doesn't fall apart while restringing.

I could really go on for a while.


----------



## Uno Mas (Jul 28, 2012)

Guitars with fat necks

Heavily modded colorful guitars without a floyd, kahler, or edge 

Heavily modded colorful guitars with boring inlays

Guitars with a million switches

Obsessed with headstock shape

Don't like middle pickups

Though I own guitars with rosewood I wish all dark colored boards were ebony


----------



## metalstrike (Jul 28, 2012)

HSH configurations, (HH FTW!)
Matte finishes
Input jacks that are angled up (dealbreaker, they get in my way)
action that's way to high or low
bad fret jobs overall (uneven levels or sharp fret ends)
bad higher fret access
Pickup selector and volume knob must be near picking hand
High e or low e string too close to the edge of fretboard
guitars with less than 24 frets
sticky necks


----------



## craigny (Jul 29, 2012)

Neckdive....dont release a guitar that dosent balance.


----------



## Alexis (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm pretty picky with the neck thickness... the thinner, the better/ more relaxing for my Hand


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 30, 2012)

1: KNOB LOCATION! nothing worse than hitting the volume knob, and gradually turning the sound off.

2: Strap Button Location

3: Bolt-on V's


----------



## Nicki (Jul 30, 2012)

Headstock - if it looks too big, I'll just move on

Middle pickup - single coil or humbucker, it just gets in the way

Baseball bat thickness neck

24 frets (or more) or no deal.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 30, 2012)

I think any form of cosmetic embellishment is ridiculous and unnecessary.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 30, 2012)

Tremolos.

Any Dimebag Razorback. 

Neon Strings.

Dean Headstocks.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jul 30, 2012)

-Headstocks are a clincher or dealbreaker
-Excessive abalone makes everything too tacky
-Gaudy, over-the-top inlays
-Too many switches to practically use
-Horns on superstrats that are too thin kill it
-Cheap, flat-topped versions of guitars that originally had carved tops, making them an
eyesore


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 30, 2012)

Solid black gloss finishes, or any solid gloss finish usually besides white (there's exceptions but they're few and far inbetween). Basically anything that tries to downplay the fact that the guitar is made of wood or the natural factors of instruments I tend to dislike.

I'm a sucker for sparkly or metallic finishes of any color though. especially red or dark gray/black


----------



## iron blast (Jul 30, 2012)

My weird no go's are as follows; chrome or gold hardware (depending on the guitar), less then 24 frets (I hate 22 and 21 fret), cheap plastic nuts, cheap plastic pickguards, gaudy inlays or cheap plastic dot inlays, reverse headstock (on certain guitars) logo on body (Steinberger, ect.) gaudy Abalone binding, non locking tuning keys, painted/ high gloss necks , trs fake floyd tremolos or fender style tremolos, overly thick and/or heavy guitar bodies, plain painted finishes, square neck heels, bulky horns, square body edges, uber thick necks, sharp fret ends, glue lines in seams on binding and inlays, plastic pickup rings (on most guitars), excessive switches, plastic route covers switch caps and control knobs(on most I prefer metal or wood) non shielded cavities, rough routed cavities, bulky headstocks, flat angle headstocks, reliced guitars and/or hardware, jacks located in aukwerd positions,and loose neck pockets. There are probably more but those are ones that come to mind atm.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 30, 2012)

This headstock







It just bugs the shit out of me...its probably the only headstock I can't stand besides deans.


----------



## Podium (Jul 30, 2012)

1)Epiphone's headstock, even though i own one, simply prefer the Gibson headstock.
2)Licenced Floyd Rose \ Floyd Rose 1000 \ Special. OFR OR GTFO!
3)Weird guitar shapes, dafuq is that BC Rich Widow?!
4)Kahler bridge, so unnecessary!
5)Certain headstock designs \ non matching headstocks can freak the hell out of me.


----------



## brett8388 (Jul 30, 2012)

Any guitar that has been modified in any irreversable way immediately turns me off. Switching pick ups while keeping the original pick ups available is OK, but please, keep the originals. 

Any guitar that has anything added - a knob, a strap button, etc. - immediately turns me off. I own nothing that has been modified outside of simple pick up swaps.

Basically, if you're holding a drill over your guitar, you're about to make a big mistake. Don't do it!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jul 30, 2012)

I absolutely hate Telecasters. To me they're the worst looking guitar ever built. 

Les Paul shapes are fine, but I hate hate HATE Teles.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jul 30, 2012)

Black guitars with rosewood fretboards.
Single coil bridge pickups.
Tremolo bridges.
Telecasters with weird pickguards (original pickguards or no pickguard works great, though).


----------



## FireInside (Jul 30, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> This headstock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These tuners...


----------



## iron blast (Jul 30, 2012)

StevenC said:


> Jackson USA Custom Shop Koa & Ebony Arch Top Soloist Electric Guitar
> 
> This maybe? Except he doesn't like Jacksons.



Holy shit do want


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Jul 31, 2012)

Too many inlays.

Dean milking money out of a dead-man's fame.


----------



## speedy thrash (Jul 31, 2012)

Gloss finish on a neck, satin's fine but I don't like sticking to guitar necks.


----------



## trickae (Aug 1, 2012)

Non ibanez guitars - i won't even look twice at it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2012)

Painted necks
black nickel hardware _a la_ Schecter and ESP
pale rosewood fingerboards (will still own them/play them)
utterly abhorrent stock pick-ups
*anything that enables you to djent*


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 1, 2012)

- Trems
- Gloss necks (HATE)
- Schecter 
- Agile
- Custom ESP price tags
- No inlays
- Crazy body shapes


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> - Trems
> - *Gloss necks (HATE)*
> - Schecter
> - Agile
> ...



Cool display picture


----------



## keithhagel (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't go in much for locking trems or archtops. Just about everything else I either like or can deal with.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Aug 1, 2012)

Strats with out 6 point trems. I don't know why but it bugs me. Also, any non maple fretboard.


----------



## myrtorp (Aug 1, 2012)

floating trems. I was all over them at first, when I bought my first guitar, then I realized how much of a hazzle it was. Then again it was an edge III.


----------



## NickS (Aug 1, 2012)

Fucking locking tuners
I was just trying to have some quality time with my first seven that I just got (Carvin DC727), and the only thing my guitar tech didn't do that I asked him to was not use the damn locking tuners and just wrap the strings normally. And since Carvin doesn't offer anything but Sperzel lockers on most of there higher end models, the stupid high B went flying when I tried to tune it


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 1, 2012)

NickS said:


> Fucking locking tuners
> I was just trying to have some quality time with my first seven that I just got (Carvin DC727), and the only thing my guitar tech didn't do that I asked him to was not use the damn locking tuners and just wrap the strings normally. And since Carvin doesn't offer anything but Sperzel lockers on most of there higher end models, the stupid high B went flying when I tried to tune it



Wait, what? Do you just somehow not know how to use a locking tuner? I can't tell the difference between locking and non-locking at all.


----------



## NickS (Aug 1, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Wait, what? Do you just somehow not know how to use a locking tuner? I can't tell the difference between locking and non-locking at all.


 

I know how to use them, I've just always hated them. I much prefer to have a good inch or so of the string wrapped around the peg. That is what I do with all my other Carvins, and they never go out of tune. Just personal preference I guess. This is the "weird guitar hang ups" thread after all.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2012)

NickS said:


> I know how to use them, I've just always hated them. I much prefer to have a good inch or so of the string wrapped around the peg. That is what I do with all my other Carvins, and they never go out of tune. Just personal preference I guess.



I WAT'd _so_ hard


----------



## BoredomKills (Aug 1, 2012)

I absolutely cannot stand cheap looking tops. (Agiles quilted veneers look terrible to me)

-EMG's

-Cheap trems

-Most stuff made in indonesia/china

-Abalone

-Pickup Rings

-knock offs

-BC Rich

-cheap stock pickups


----------



## Djentlyman (Aug 1, 2012)

Schecter guitars...over the top, tacky and fat

Black strats with white pickguards and maple necks.....boring


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2012)

Djentlyman said:


> Schecter guitars...over the top, tacky and fat
> 
> *Black strats with white pickguards and maple necks*.....boring



Did you hear about Misha's new Fender sig. with the same specs?


----------



## Valennic (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't really have any particularly large ones, there are just a few BC Rich and Dean headstocks I hate.

Also:

I hate V shaped necks.
I hate the ever loving shit out of those flat cheap Ibanez necks. The higher end ones are nice though.
I dislike gloss necks, they're not a dealbreaker though.
I severely dislike most Ibanez Trems
I will not own a guitar with a cheap trem. Ever. Under any circumstances, never again.

They're not so weird though. I dunno, I'm a lot less neurotic than most of you . I definitely have PREFERENCES, but no real hang ups.


----------



## Philip N (Aug 2, 2012)

Guitar necks without a volute. I don't know.. it just doesn't look right to me.
Sticky necks.
Headstocks. They can ruin an entire guitar..


philip


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 9, 2012)

For me, Jumbo frets are definitely a deal breaker. Also, I can not stand rosewood fret boards, I've owned a few guitars (acoustic and electric) that rosewood fingerboards and I just couldn't do it. It isn't as much the sound, it's more the feel.


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 9, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Wait, what? Do you just somehow not know how to use a locking tuner? I can't tell the difference between locking and non-locking at all.



Fellow Carvin user here, are you playing the standard light gauge strings?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 10, 2012)

NickS said:


> ...the stupid high B went flying when I tried to tune it



In what way? And how does it relate to having locked the string in the tuner?


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Aug 10, 2012)

When a guitar shop doesn't lemon oil their rosewood boards, when a guitar shop leaves rusty strings on a guitar, when a guitar shop tries to sell you something you know is terrible, Floyd Roses, Locking Nuts, Glossed Necks, Ibanez Wizard necks.....

Could go on and on and on and on and on...

So I'll end it here


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 10, 2012)

I've avoided so many guitars simply because they have Floyds... So I guess that's mine. Too bad, really.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't like Vs... 

Oh... And TOM bridges.


----------



## NickS (Aug 10, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> In what way? And how does it relate to having locked the string in the tuner?


 

Sorry, forgot to mention that my tech guy didn't lock that tuner, at least not all the way. So a little twist of the knob made the string go flying. In any case, I still prefer to wrap the string normally around the peg.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 11, 2012)

^That's fair enough. And most of the time a properly wound non-locking tuner is every last bit as stable as a locking variant.


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 11, 2012)

Crazy shapes (I don't need to be playing a trapezoid!)
Straight black guitars(see through black if fine, throw some binding and it can be cool, just straight black is sooooooo dull)


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Aug 13, 2012)

-Flat black/Gloss Black guitars. Doesn't get more soulless than that. 
-Maple fretboards on White guitars. I can't stand the warm yellow hue against a cold white. 
-Oddly placed or arranged knobs
-Pointy headstocks 
-Pointy body shapes (Ex: Dean Razorback) 
-Figured tops that are poorly book-matched. Common on poorly made instruments, and the result of poorly paid workers...


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 13, 2012)

V's, double necked guitars, nice guitars owned by people who don't even play or treat them badly.


----------



## Pav (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't stand TOM bridges. Or non-Jackson superstrats.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dried out, rust colored Ibanez fretboards. I have nothing against the brand. It just seems that there are a large number of ugly pieces of wood used for fretboards on their models.

That, or a large number of Ibby players have never heard of lemon oil.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Aug 14, 2012)

Dirty maple necks ehh , Guitars like schecters that have painted necks .....


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 16, 2012)

floating bridges. no, no, no. no. just no. gimme a fixed bridge and im happy.
 inlays. either one inlay on the 12 frets, or normal dots. the rest can GTFO.
 headstocks. either reversed or jackson soloist style. maybe an other one if it REALLY fits.
 scales shorter than 25,5. im a downtuner, i have my 6 in drop a. the highest tuning i ever had on the guitar was c standard for playing some TBDM. so 24,75 just isnt for me.
 22 frets, or even worse, 21 or 23 frets. 2 octaves of GTFO.
 middle pickups. seriously, who the f... needs them.
 chrome hardware. makes any guitar look like a cheap piece of shit.
 bad fret access.
 shitty balance. when you're standing up and the axe keeps falling on the headstocks. wants me to tableflip the motherf... to the moon.
 pickguards. except they look really good. 90% of cases look like shit though.
 odd sizes.
 electronics. like those new gibsons firebird x...
 painted necks.
 signatures. they're mostly overpriced and it feels like you would play a guitar which isnt yours.
 scumbag manufacturers.
 
there are thousands of things i hate but i cant remember them right now. gimme a jackson soloist or a nice ibby and im happy.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 7, 2012)

Not about actual guitars, but more about how they're presented:

I hate it when guitar companies (especially ESP and Ibanez are at fault here) only show pictures shot directly from the front of the guitar so you can't tell if it has a nice heel or sometimes even if it has binding or if it's studio lighting bouncing off the edges. 

ESP used to have these nice 3/4-front shots on their website that was way more to my liking. Remember this? (and while we're at it- how about that aqua-finished Horizon at the bottom, eh?) If everyone would do that, and add some similar shots of the back + the headstock then I'd find it a lot easier to decide on the looks of a particular guitar.


----------



## Athor (Sep 7, 2012)

Where should i begin?

Semi Hollow's
Painted Necks
Strange headstocks
Lots of useless knobs
Single Coils. H-H is a MUST
Fender and Gibson in general
Some extreme shaped guitars
Brigde can make or break in some cases
Dean Guitar Necks! They feel like plastic
Some guitars just look wrong with dot inlays
Light colored fretboard like maple, usually puts me off
Bright colors and flamed/quilted maple tops etc: Alex Wade LTD is the exception

Specific shapes that is absolutely no go for me would be. Telecasters and Firebirds.. I ABSOLUTELY despise these shapes. 

In the end it comes down to the general feel of a guitar, the combination of pickups, bridge, shape, woods and all..


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 7, 2012)

"Vanity pickguards" (American flag, Confederate flag, money signs, pot leafs, mirror, etc.)

Guitars that are tuned super low, like in F#, F, or G tuning. Maybe you should learn bass instead. 

Shortscale guitars.

Guitar and headstock shapes that I find aesthetically unsettling: 
Practically all Danelectro guitars.
Gretsche solid bodies
Schecter Synyster Gates signature model. 
Gibson Firebird. 
Steinberger headless trapazoid guitar. Leave 1986 in 1986.
Parker Fly guitars, although they play great.

Useless features on a guitar, such as push-pull coil tap pups, H-S-H configuration, Gibson's Robot Guitar (if tuning you're guitar is too much of a hassle, then you're so lazy you shouldn't play it), an afterburner installed on a guitar that's already using active pups, and guitars with extremely slinky strings.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 7, 2012)

Shitty QC on any guitar that's worth a damn... sharp frets, unlevel/uneven binding, masking tape and plastic remnants left painted into the control and pickup cavities, control cover screws screwed in crooked and uneven, over finished pickup routes so thick that other pickups won't fit without modification, using cheap pots and switches when the better options are only a couple bucks more... etc, etc.

Ibanez insisting that any of their pickups belong in their higher end offerings.

Graphics.

Overuse of logos and names on signature guitars.


----------



## Athor (Sep 7, 2012)

Zoosadist said:


> *"Vanity pickguards" (American flag, Confederate flag, money signs, pot leafs, mirror, etc.)
> *
> Guitars that are tuned super low, like in F#, F, or G tuning. Maybe you should learn bass instead.
> 
> ...


Could not possibly agree more! I feel like ->  only by reading -.- The horror!


----------



## Saidincontext (Sep 7, 2012)

The plain as day, "this is a guitar" look. granted it doesn't have to be decked out, but put down the damn fender...

The fad with drop tuning is rather annoying, ESPECIALLY when they don't know how to eq it, licensed fr, definitely keep me far away from a beautiful guitar (this excludes ibanez) 
different colored headstocks than the body (the hell?) 
When I see a pickup selector WAY down at the bottom of the guitar, with the volume knob where it should be, and BOLT ONS! 
so many more...


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 7, 2012)

Zoosadist said:


> Guitars that are tuned super low, like in F#, F, or G tuning. Maybe you should learn bass instead.





Saidincontext said:


> The fad with drop tuning is rather annoying, ESPECIALLY when they don't know how to eq it



lolwut


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 8, 2012)

* I absolutely can't stand guitars with too many controls. If a guitar has more than a tone/volume control per pickup it's too much for me. To me tone is in the fingers, not in switches and knobs.

* I don't play guitars with floating bridges. I just don't use them so why hassle with them.

* I've grown to hate the over the top abalone binding on a lot of high end imports. I loved my LTD EC-1000 but hated the binding. So the guitar went bye-bye. Way too much bling without substance.

* I'm also not a fan of crazy body shapes. A good V is about as crazy as I get.

* I'm not real big on trendy stuff either. I like tried and true guitar technology.

* I can't stand guitar companies that build a beautiful, awesome guitar and then stick really bad pickups in it. I think a great guitar should have at least decent pups in it. Ibanez, are you listening?

* I hate guitar companies that give you 400 different versions of the same guitar but insist that they are different models. Fender, are you listening?

** But absolutely the worst is this. I hate any guitar that doesn't instantly make me a better player by only buying and owning it. So I guess the bottom line is I hate all guitars


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 8, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> lolwut



my thoughts exactly, they wont last long. especially if they happen to wander into the ERG section


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Sep 8, 2012)

Explorers and flying v's, because I can't seem to find a way to play them sitting down 

Black headstock with a maple fretboard 

I don't hate reverse headstocks, I just don't understand their appeal

And finally... relic'd guitars


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 8, 2012)

I have seen some awful statements here... lord.

My only personal 2 things that I can't deal with:

1. Painted necks
2. Boring black fucking guitars.

Oh, and reverse Jackson headstocks, I guess. ew.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

My newest is when there's just too much going on in a guitar. This is the best example.

Bich 10 Supreme Guitars - B.C. Rich

I mean come on, look at that body! 4 extra tuners, quilted maple top, neck thru (with piecef of wood in between the body wings and neck), an odd shape and a fucking jet control pannel for EQ options. It's just too much!

In my opinion, the amp should be very complex with lots of EQ options and the guitar should be simple as can be.


----------



## Shiki (Sep 11, 2012)

- I can't stand Telecaster forms and I start to dislike Lespauls forms, maybe because we see them too often ?
- I hate the headstocks of Musicmans and BC Rich...
- middle pickups
- The binding of some LTD Deluxe, it's too much...
- hipshot bridges
- the volume knob near the bridge pickup
- Guitars with ton of knobs
- White, yellow, pink and some green guitars !


----------



## Djentliman (Oct 3, 2012)

-superstrat guitars with a flat top. carve the top. exceptions: jackson
-signature model guitars
-ibanez pickups
-single coil on metal guitars. Who uses these for metal???
-guitars designed for more than one genre of music.
-dean guitars. fucking disgusting
-guitars without neck binding.
-crappy starter guitars
-active pup's
-non-angled headstock

I have many more but this will suffice for now


----------



## NickS (Oct 3, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> My newest is when there's just too much going on in a guitar. This is the best example.
> 
> Bich 10 Supreme Guitars - B.C. Rich


 

I agree, that thing is hideous, and why wouldn't you just get a 12 string that didn't look like shit? I wonder if they've sold more than 20 or so of those.


----------



## willis7452 (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol I like how the original post says if you could pick "one" and all I see is lists. Anyways mine is when someone doesn't make their guitar there own, I don't mean modding it, but like they just try everything to the stock guitar it just kinda seems odd to me. Have a personality and stand out it's your guitar!


----------



## Toxic Dover (Oct 3, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> My newest is when there's just too much going on in a guitar. This is the best example.
> 
> Bich 10 Supreme Guitars - B.C. Rich
> 
> ...



Oh my god that's awful


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm extremely picky as far as guitar aesthetics go.

- weird shapes;
- light colored boards. Looks as if the guitar is unfinished;
- abalone binding;
- flat gloss colors. Either satin, natural, or transparent for me;
- bright colors: pink, yellow, baby blue, ugh!;
- middle pickup - except on Fender look-alikes;
- pointy guitars. Not always a deal breaker, though.

...I think that would be all. My life is so difficult.


----------



## Devotee (Oct 4, 2012)

Headless guitars - i HATE them with a passion!
HSH pickup configs,
Neon finishes,
Natural finishes,
Tree of life JEM inlays,
Strat-shaped guitars - with a few exceptions of course,
Suhr headstocks,
Washburn Dimes/Dean Razorbacks (hell, Dean guitars in general),
Schecters,
Dry-looking rosewood,
Dot inlays - again, with a few exceptions,
Over the top body shapes (Neal Moser, i'm looking at you),
Abalone binding,
LTD/ESP 12th fret inlays,
Non-matching headstocks...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh, also... Anything Minarik!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 4, 2012)

Devotee said:


> Headless guitars - i HATE them with a passion!



Yup, add that to my list as well.


----------



## quattro19tdi (Oct 4, 2012)

When looking at new guitars, I try to avoid guitars with tropic/exotic/rare woods..


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Oct 4, 2012)

Gold Hardware unless its on a white guitar with a maple board. 
Inlays that are in a cross shape or just to busy (thats you schecter)
any weird shape (i like S or RG, prs shapes Music man etc.)
ugly headstocks
and again ANYTHING BC Rich makes


----------



## Cdub (Oct 4, 2012)

22 frets. I don't hit 24 THAT often, but I won't settle for less frets.
Lol at headless guitars - I don't know if they look futuristic or 1980's but I hate them.
I just hate single coils, probably never will buy another strat.
I hate telecasters and SG because the way they look and I hate hearing people tell me how great the action is on them.
I also think BC RICH seems like a stereo type metal manufacturer.
Ibanez amps, light weight bodies like mahogany, Peavey guitars, no thank you.
I'm uninterested in markbass because of the color, lmao I'm picky


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 5, 2012)

Black hardware. If it doesn't have it, I'll get it and swap.
One hums. I would order every guitar I owned and be happier with a one hum.
Non-recessed trems. The guitar has to be amazingly cool or play like crazy for me to accept a recessed trem.

There is not a single Seymore Duncan that I've tried that I liked. My two favorite pickups of all time are the EMG-85 as a bridge and the Dimarzio Super Distortion. I just can't explain it. Those two are just the pickups that do it for me.

Imports... I love USA and MIJ stuff. I can't stand US legacy brands and their race for the cheapest imports. For some reason I'm on an MIJ GAS Spree. I've bought 2 MIJ Fenders, my M8M and 2 non-US market custom ESPs recently. Build quality and value for dollar are amazing. Both of my ESP necks have the most amazing fretwork but require a delicate pick attack... This is new to me and I'm not sure if I'll be able to get used to it, so this may become a hangup in the near future. lol

Gotoh Floyds. I no longer want anything to do with an OFR or Schaller. Since I played my first Gotoh, I've replaced 3 other Floyded guitars with them. If a guitar has a Gotoh, 1 hum and either a Dimarzio Super Distortion or EMG85 I almost can't resist impulse purchasing it on the spot. OFRs would be a deal breaker if the Gotoh weren't a direct drop in replacement.


I wouldn't be unhappy if all my guitars were magically transformed into gloss black. 

I'm a CS snob. It might seem I'm egotistically elitist, I'm really not. I just love me some pure handcrafted goodness. If two guitars are identical, and one was CNC'd and the other was hand crafted and hand shaped, I would pay extra for that. I like paying artisans well for something technically artistic and labor intensive.

I was going to order a handmade Marc Rizzo BC Rich. Everything would be identical, I would just order it as a one-hum. They only reason I didn't? I didn't want to wait 2 years. I want instant gratification.

Oh, I hate all the smurf hat headstocks everywhere these days. That's a deal breaker.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm the opposite. I prefer guitars made by CNC machines as they're more accurate. Artistic or not, fully hand made stuff tend to have less accuracy. I'm also trying to stay away from custom builds, prefer mass produced guitars. Safer to bring on tour, logistically easy to replace once stolen/damaged. Also, "Made in *country name*" doesn't matter to me anymore. I played MIA and MIJ crap guitars and superb Made in China guitars.

I don't like :

Anything with a loose neck joint, sharp uneven frets and limited playability.

Les Pauls. I don't mind the look of it but I don't like playing them..

Guitars catered for only one style aesthetically and sonically, eg. 'metal' pointy Dean type guitars, guitars with one humbucker etc. Might be cool bringing a pointy guitar for a metal live, but bring it to a jazz gig, it will seem out of place. Music styles and preferences change, I'm pretty sure I wont listen to just metal when I get old


----------



## unfathomable_bo (Oct 6, 2012)

My biggest gripe is guitar bodies that are too big, thus making the features on it look tiny. EBMM is possibly the worst offender in my eyes. I don't care how good they may play, I could never own a guitar that looked like this.












That and gold hardware. It occasionally looks ok on white guitars, but almost always looks tacky to me.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 6, 2012)

unfathomable_bo said:


> .


 
Pure gold


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 7, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> I'm the opposite. I prefer guitars made by CNC machines as they're more accurate. Artistic or not, fully hand made stuff tend to have less accuracy.



Hand shaped necks just do it for me. CNC feels too sterile to me. 



> Also, "Made in *country name*" doesn't matter to me anymore. I played MIA and MIJ crap guitars and superb Made in China guitars.


Where it's made doesn't actually matter to me, I'm looking for a specific quality level. I just received a Korean BC Rich Marc Rizzo. It's amazing for the $670 I paid. Far better than the $479 I paid for my Charvel DX1. Absolutely no comparison. $200 difference in price, $1000 difference in build quality. There's really no comparison. And to be fair, the DX1ST is $50-$75 cheaper than the Floyd Rose model, so $125 price difference is more accurate. The Marc Rizzo feels like a professional quality guitar with meh tuners, the Charvel feels like an overpriced beginners guitar with good hardware.


----------



## Curt (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't dig gloss black
NEED jumbo frets
Not a fan of T.O.M.'s OR floyds as fender bridges are my safety net... so 90% of production 7's dont appeal to me.
7 string wilkinson trems need to happen, ffs.

I dont like gloss necks
And abalone ruins guitars.


----------



## nostealbucket (Oct 7, 2012)

The way the hardware looks with the finish on the guitar.
Strats.
Anything that says Dean on it.
Fucking monkey grips and tree of life inlays.
Any type of inlay that looks a bit tacky or "too much" (I'm looking at you, Schecter)
The amount of knobs/switches on the guitar.
The knobs have to look good on the guitar (carvin holdsworth!!!)
MOST floating trems...
Most signature guitars.
Anything that looks like the 1980's.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 7, 2012)

Guitars that look like a double-ended dildo wrapped around a cherry.


----------



## edsped (Oct 7, 2012)

You guys who hate single coils and split humbuckers must not ever play clean.


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 7, 2012)

scooped headstocks (ie fender EBMM) bcrich dean and peavey guitars

also im an explorer guy, a floyd guy and a reverse HS guy but dont put all three together lol

necks that dont match the body finish-wise on a set neck or neck thru really bugs me


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Oct 7, 2012)

Since this thread have become «post your guitar hangups» (not just «weird hangups» which would make it 10x shorter and much more interesting), I'll add mine too:

- scale length less than 25.5''
- poorly balanced guitars (SG, for example)
- poorly placed pickup switch (again, SG and some Jacksons come to mind). I don't want to fumble for that thing somewhere beyond volume controls while playing live.
- too pointy guitars. I don't only play metal, you know. Explorer and RR are awesome though.
- tremolo bridges. I just don't need it and want to keep setup simple. Well, classic strat with strat tremolo is OK.
- signature models that have band logo or something like that on them. 
- flamed maple top or sunburst finish. Just don't like them.
- fancy looking guitars in general. I will get them beaten anyway so let it be solid color or natural.
- Les-Paul styled guitars. Just don't like the shape.
- one pickup guitars. I need both bridge and neck pickup.
- 21-fret guitars. Some of my songs need 22th fret.
- reverse headstocks. Nothing wrong with the looks, but they're awkward to tune.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 7, 2012)

Headstocks x 1,000

It would seem to be a minority opinion on this board, but if it's either tune-o-matic or floyd bridges for me, everything else feels weird to me.


----------



## VonKebbels (Oct 8, 2012)

personally I can't live with the following

- Floyds (and other locking trems)
- Pointy headstocks
- Pointy guitars
- Crappy stock pickups
- Dry rosewood fretboards
- Frets smaller than jumbo
- SG's. Tried (and owned) several. Could never bond with one


----------



## J7string (Jan 3, 2013)

I know we all have them. So what are some guitar companies, styles, features, certain specs of guitars that turn you off of a guitar right from the get go?

For me, it's anything that resembles a Fender bodied guitar. I think Telecasters are hideous, anything new from Gibson, V style necks, frets under medium jumbo, insanley thick poly/laquer finishes, or just poly finishes alone, bolt on necks with that ugly Fender type block on the neck joint that always gets in the way, and any overly eccentric, pointy, obomination of a body design.


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Jan 3, 2013)

3 pounds of abalone per guitar. Finishes on necks. 21 frets.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 3, 2013)

> Fixed bridges that resembles a Floyd
> Blocky neck joint
> String trees, simply  (jk I know what they're for)
> Retro-shaped bodies (think First Act, Mosrite, Firebirds)
> Very high gloss finish, I love them but fingerprints and swirl marks !!
> Non-traditional hollowbody top holes


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2013)

Poor upper fret access. 
Rosewood FBs (unless they have figuring, in which case I like 'em)
Thick plasticky gloss finishes
Wenge (please don't kill me!)
Radius <14"
Heels on neck through guitars (that are just as big as if it were a bolt on)


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ll-got-weird-guitar-hang-ups-whats-yours.html


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 3, 2013)

Enter Paradox said:


> > Fixed bridges that resembles a Floyd



Wut.

Tortoise shell pickguards.


----------



## J7string (Jan 3, 2013)

Lirtle said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ll-got-weird-guitar-hang-ups-whats-yours.html


 
I would have nver guessed in a million years that thart title matched this thread.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 3, 2013)

I hate middle pickups! It is placed right in my picking spot!!!!

HSH, HHH or HSS guitars are not for me


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 3, 2013)

As for brands I am not a fan of Gibson, for personal preferences though. The necks and tone just doesn't work with me. They just do not feel right to me. Also I am not a fan of many of the small lutheirs that this forum hypes up. Except for Thorn I am very skeptical towards a lot of small builders. ESP, Jackson, PRS, Ibanez, Music Man, G&L, ect all do just as good of a job, if not better. 

As far as turn off, neck dive is a big one. Also guitars with v shaped necks, or really anything that is not a rounded C or D shaped neck.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 3, 2013)

active pickups
floyds


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 3, 2013)

lets see
21 frets
fender strat type guitars
pointy stuff like BC RICH or moser
flat tops (usually)
black guitars
bulky bolt on neck heel
pick guards
fender
anything smaller than medium jumbo frets
finished fret boards
anything more than 2500 dollars
abalone binding
narrow nuts at 1 5/8th. anything narrower than 1 11/16 annoys me


----------



## gunch (Jan 3, 2013)

Abalone
Pointy shapes
Really chunky sparkle finishes (slight pearly metallic finishes are sexy)
Gaudy airbrush graphics SKULLS, DRAGONS, SNAKES, KATANAS, FLAMES AND DEMONS BRO
Gaudy inlays
Veneers


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2013)

Figured tops, these days. _Especially_ if it has a trans red finish.
Any variety of cross inlays.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 3, 2013)

Gay inlays
Actives
Non-super strat shapes
TOMs
Silly or poorly done binding
Poor quality finishes
Gloss necks (exemptions apply, see avatar)

I'm sure there's more but you get the idea. 

Actually I've found a pic. 







Pretty much the epitome of my guitar dislikes. Not hating on schecters btw. 



Ok a bit of hate maybe...


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 3, 2013)

I hate to say it because I really know a lot of people like them, but any of those guitars that look you need 911 handy really just don't do it for me. I want a guitar I can play, not something to impale me 

I noticed someone said blocky neck joint. +1000. I had a charvel pro mod that was mostly just awesome, but that neck joint  I mean, at first when something is new you are willing to put up with certain things but after a while it's like WTF?? (the frets are some of the best I've seen done, sorry I had to sell it  )


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 3, 2013)

Abalone over use
21 frets
Poly necks
Neck heavy,
most Non maple or non ebony boards (However my acoustic has the nicest piece of rosewood I've ever played. It's very smooth).
Plastic nuts I only like Bone
Strat bodies that aren't Fender ( I find LP's, V's, and explorers the most comfy)
Knobs that aren't contoured into the body,
EB strings 
Active pickups ( I hate actives like you would not believe)
Small frets,
and anything really pointy like BC Rich persay.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Wut.
> 
> Tortoise shell pickguards.



haha! I love 'em personally


----------



## J7string (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with over abalone... I don't know why Schecter and LTD decide to suddenly abalone everything.


----------



## C-PIG (Jan 3, 2013)

21 frets 
rosewood boards
black nickle hardware
single coils 
weird shapes
finished necks(not a deal breaker though)


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 3, 2013)

Distressed or Road-Worn guitars especially really fucking expensive ones. 

Think EVH Frankenstrat @ $25,000 or Ibanez JEM EVO @ $7777.77 just nonsense. 

Graphics that are silk-screened onto the guitar instead of painted. I like a good graphic on a guitar as much as the next guy (I grew up in the '80's after all) but how about painting them on instead of - well how ever you get them on today. They look like shit and the image is blurry what the f' is that?


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 3, 2013)

Abalone
Obnoxious inlays
Red (I actually really don't like red guitars. I've found a few that I like, but can't find myself liking most of them.)


All those sound like Schecters....


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 3, 2013)

J7string said:


> I would have nver guessed in a million years that thart title matched this thread.



I dont blame you. I was just sharing.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 3, 2013)

Almost everything I dislike in a guitar in a physical form


----------



## xxvicarious (Jan 3, 2013)

Any guitar that says BC Rich on the headstock


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 3, 2013)

The giant rockabilly guitars that I always get offered when I post a guitar for trade on Craigslist.


----------



## vstealth (Jan 4, 2013)

Anything gibson or fender, your paying for a brand name, as such almost everything about the guitars hardware/pickups/electronics looks and feels cheap to me. How is the issue with the lespaul headstocks not solved yet and still being produced in their weak state?


----------



## potatohead (Jan 4, 2013)

abalone
inlays, unless it's something cool, but it never is
TOM's
painted necks
abalone
neck/headstock binding
abalone binding
opaque colors
stupid shapes
abalone
pickguards
Fender
single coils in the bridge
guitars with more than three different wood species
most passives
gaybalone


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 4, 2013)

Floyd rose if i see it i'm not getting it


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2013)

Xibuque said:


> I hate middle pickups! It is placed right in my picking spot!!!!
> 
> HSH or HSS guitars are not for me



Same here dude, I dig in so much that a middle pickup gets in my way


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 4, 2013)

21 frets
weird ass bolt on neck joints that make 0 fucking sense and fuck up access
super crazy shapes like this


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2013)

bulky heels
most finished necks
most trems
middle pickups
ibanez stock pups
pointy sharp looking things


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 4, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> bulky heels
> most finished necks
> most trems
> middle pickups
> ...



Minus the prestige stock pups. Mine are great. But my rg8 pickups suck major ass


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 4, 2013)

WTF are "toms" ?????


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 4, 2013)

PyramidSmasher said:


> 21 frets
> weird ass bolt on neck joints that make 0 fucking sense and fuck up access
> super crazy shapes like this


 
Can't help it but I'm seeing this (the opposite) >>


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are my pet peeves:
1) Frets that are smaller than Extra Jumbo
2) Abalone or pearloid binding
3) Tuners that are arranged in a 4/2 or 5/1 design
4) Middle pickups (both single coil or humbucker)
5) Fender Strat headstocks
6) Skull knobs/tuner buttons

I can't emphasise point 6 enough. Really. Skull knobs and tuner buttons have to go.


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Jan 4, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> WTF are "toms" ?????




Tune-O-Matic bridges.


----------



## arkohors (Jan 4, 2013)

1) less than 24 frets
2) All non-super strat shapes (V's, BC rich styles, sharp points, etc.)
3) A single pickup
4) Poor upper fret access


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 4, 2013)

Les Pauls with Floyd Roses
Tacky guitar shapes
7 string Les Pauls
TOM bridges
All of Schecter's inlays
Pickup rings
Guitars with more than 1 mini toggle (meaning more than 2 toggles including main, total on a guitar)
Gold Hardware
top of body output jacks (ala strats & ibanez s series')
Mayones' 11 pieces necks
Bodies that are too rounded off
Guitars with painted necks
-Brent


----------



## devolutionary (Jan 4, 2013)

Poorly matched hardware
SGs
Jackson shark fin headstocks
Bright as fuck colours (take your neon and shove it up your...)

I don't have many hang ups really.


----------



## Curt (Jan 4, 2013)

Red guitars
gold hardware
middle pickups
non superstrat or singlecut types
gloss black
abalone overkill.


Finished necks don't bug me, as I generally just sand the neck finish off, in most cases.

Pearl/metallic finishes other than black/red are my anti turn-offs, on another note.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 4, 2013)

Too much abalone.
3 humbuckers.
Skull, or anything like that, inlays.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 4, 2013)

Plasticy finishes
Bad stock pickups
Really short scale lengths
21 frets (22 is fine. 22 is ALWAYS fine)
Most explorers
locking nuts
tone knobs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

21-fret guitars
Not a major gripe, but I'm not too big a fan of mahogany. I'll play a mahogany guitar, but I prefer woods like alder, basswood, or swamp ash.
Bent-steel saddles. 
Saddles with height adjusters that stick out above the threads. A palm-muters nightmare. 
Most non-locking tremolos.
Tone knobs. If I'm using a 2 - 3 pickup guitar, I'll settle with 2 volume knobs.
Most Flying V and Explorer clones. Jackson got it right with the King V, Rhoads, Double Rhoads, and Kelly, and BC rich with the JR-V and Speed V. I'll stick to those. 
Explorers, V's, or Strats without pickguards. 
Single-coil bridge pickups.
Humbucker-sized middle pickups.
Radii below 12''.
Dean Razorbacks.
CBS Style "Fat" Fender headstocks.
Telecasters without the bridge plate. The Stef T7 is an exception. 
In that same vein, 3-saddle Tele bridges and Tele bridges with raised sides. This is pretty much my nightmare bridge:





Wrap-around bridges without intonatable saddles.
7-strings below 24.75


----------



## daniel_95 (Jan 4, 2013)

Schecter.
Dean.
EMGs.
Every 7 & 8 string with a scale length under 27' 
Black bodies with maple necks.
Middle pickups, both single coils and humbuckers, fuck em. 
Floyd Rose trems and it's copies.
Jackson and Charvel's headstock.
Schecter again, no thank you.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 4, 2013)

That fucking thing ESP / LTD do with that inlay on the twelfth fret is the biggest turn off to me lol. Other than that it's just V's and set necks that are turn offs to me. Gloss-finished necks, as well.

edit: the more I think about it the more turn offs I think of 

8s that are less than 27" scales are a huge turn off to me. I played an LTD steph carpenter sig and hated it so much because the scale length was just too dang short. Schecter 8s aren't as bad about it, being 26.5... but still, is an extra inch too much to ask for, Schecter?

Abalone's not a turn off for me, altogether; it's when abalone is used wrong I guess that it becomes an issue. Too much, too little, or in the wrong areas. Abalone binding looks pretty good on some colors.

Les Pauls with FRs and ERG Les Pauls. They just don't look right at all. Telecasters can sorta pull off the ERG thing but not FRs.


----------



## Drowner (Jan 4, 2013)

Telecasters
Full thickness LP shape guitars


----------



## Curt (Jan 4, 2013)

I must add that MOST inline headstocks bug the ever-living piss out of me.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 4, 2013)

Complementing

- Banana headstock(makes the neck look like hockey stick);
- I'm not a huge fan of pickguard on figured tops;
- Headless guitars;
- Some 80's bridges look like crap;
- 95% of the carved bodies;
- Crackle finish(99% of them);
- Weird pickguards.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

Xibuque said:


> I hate middle pickups! It is placed right in my picking spot!!!!
> 
> HSH, HHH or HSS guitars are not for me



Never understood this. How the hell do you hit the pickup? You're supposed to hit the strings.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jan 4, 2013)

-Blonde telecaters with black pickguards
-Strats with white pickguards
-Flamed and quilt maple. Just not into it
-Fat, chunky necks
-nickle or gold pickup covers
-abalone


----------



## Brill (Jan 4, 2013)

Gloss finishes, all of them
Super strat bodys
Heavy wood.
Thick as hell bodys
Name inlays
String through bodys

Yeah thats about it.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 4, 2013)

-Vintage looking tuners
-Tiny frets
-High radius fretboards
-Middle pickups
-Vintage looking bridges
-Bridges that don't allow individual string intonation and action setting
-Uncomfortable blocky mahog guitars (Looking at you Gibson..)
-Guitars shorter than 27" intended to tune below B


----------



## Curt (Jan 4, 2013)

Faux-Relic guitars. I want stories for every battle scar on my instrument...

My 84 MIJ strat has tons of visual wear and tear, was practically mint when I got it.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 4, 2013)

-Medium frets 
-Fretboard radius under 10"
-Necks that change shape and get substantially thicker in the 2 inches right before they meet the body.
-Square neck joints.
-Large lower horns on doublecut/singlecut guitars for me to bang my wrist on when playing up high.
-Neck dive
-Sticky finished necks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Lagtastic said:


> -Medium frets



Agree with this. I can't play medium frets or anything smaller.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 4, 2013)

Lagtastic said:


> -Necks that change shape and get substantially thicker in the 2 inches right before they meet the body.
> -Square neck joints.



Forgot this. Also finished necks..

It doesn't make sense to me why more builders don't go for un-heeled guitars.

Case in point: PRS - this body shape and bolt on joint is perfect for a heel-less guitar..but look what they did:






What the fuck?

I've seen some really innovative designs that allow the body to end like that at the 24th fret with no heel, even on bolt ons - all guitars should be that way


----------



## kris_jammage (Jan 4, 2013)

I just hate guitars. 

Might as well go all or nothing!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 4, 2013)

flamed tops
ebony fretboards
jumbo frets
floyds
hipshot and similar bridges
black guitars
transparent red finishes, i prefer a sparkly red to just about every other finish out there
EDIT: i for got about mahogany, i can not stand the tone it produces both plugged in and un-plugged

i seem to dislike the things that most people here love


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 4, 2013)

>light guitars (a guitar should be HEAVY, and have the resonance and depth of sound to match)
>stupid ridiculous body shapes
>the BC Rich Mockingbird. yuck.
>21 frets
>3 humbuckers
>square neck joints
>archtop superstrats e.g. RGA (RG all the way)
>when people use anything less than a .74 or .80 for the low F# on an 8-string
>completely chrome hardware (e.g. chrome floyds without black fine tuners, chrome toggle switches without black covers)





looks cheap as fuck


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jan 4, 2013)

Middle pickups
Hsh pup config
Headstock shape
Tone knobs
Sparkle metallic finishes
Cool guitars made to look tacky with cheeseball stickers (put stickers on the case man jeez )
Pickguards 

That's all for now


----------



## nickgray (Jan 4, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> looks cheap as fuck



But the paint starts stripping off and in a matter of months it'll look like ass. A dirty tremolo with half peeled black paint and a bit of rust here and there, now _that_ does look cheap as fuck.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 4, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Never understood this. How the hell do you hit the pickup? You're supposed to hit the strings.




Good question! hahahaa I really don't know lol, maybe it is the way that i place my hand which makes me hit the strings and the middle pickup. I also have a really "heavy" picking style.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

The body. 

I can't stand a guitar that ia in a V shape or the Explorer shape or anything similar.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 4, 2013)

Ugly guitars.
Chrome hardware ON SOLID DARK COLORS.
Too many controls (that means you, BC Rich Mockingbird. . . . .)
Stupid ass graphics. Some of the ones in the 80's were cool as fuck. But all the modern "metal" graphics of today are stupid. That means you, Dean.
Vintage, Fender-styled tremolo's. Wilkinson included.

That's it. The rest I can mod to be what I want.


----------



## AlexQ1993 (Jan 4, 2013)

-22 Frets
-Scale shorter than 25.5
-Chrome Hardware
- Schecter inlays
-Non matching headstock
- Tremolos
- Pickup rings


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 4, 2013)

All of my earlier post:



BucketheadRules said:


> - Superstrats and pointy metal guitars with less than 24 frets.
> - Light-coloured rosewood.
> - FUCKING ABALONE BINDING FUCKING GODDAMMIT.
> - Floyd Rose tremolos *(*EDIT 04/01/2013* Locking tremolos in general).*
> ...



Plus:

Les Paul pickup switch placement - I ALWAYS knock it by accident.

Telecaster pickup switch placement - I ALWAYS knock the volume knob by accident.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2013)

^^

Both cases, pick better.


----------



## edsped (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a deal breaker, but crackle finishes are pretty ugly.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 4, 2013)

Deans
Inlays that are too "busy"
Doublecut Les Pauls
Skulls engraved on truss rods/knobs
Floyd Roses/Any tremolo 
Shitty stock pickups


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 4, 2013)

It has to be chrome hardware. Never liked it.

Although my new vigier has blown that out of the water.


----------



## edsped (Jan 4, 2013)

Also I apologize, but

all those weird covered BKPs are ugly regardless of the guitar they're put in, almost without exception


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 4, 2013)

- Middle pickups, except maybe if the guitar has a scratchplate and that thing can be lowered to near-flush so it doesn't obstruct my picking/strumming
- No inlays whatsoever. I need to see where I'm going, dammit!
- Brushed chrome hardware. As agreed with someone earlier, I associate it with cheap guitars
- Glossy necks, at least to some extent
- Bolt-ons with glossy necks. Whyyyy?
- Scales longer than 25.5 on a 6-string unless it's for B standard tuning or lower, and even then at B there are plenty of string gauges to accommodate it
- Scales longer than 25.5 on a 7-string unless it's to go lower than ADGCFAD
- Scales shorter than 24.75, even if it's to compensate for neck dive, talking of which...
- Neck dive
- Locking trems. I'm not against ever owning one but I can't live on trem'd guitars. Locking trems are hella fun, they're comfy on the palm and that flutter sound you can get out of them is sexy, but I cannot be arsed with the hassle, the issues when a string breaks, double bends etcetera. Stabilising systems such as the hipshot tremsetter and the system in most new trem'd Ibanezes is handy and means I don't have to worry about putting too much pressure on when palm muting, but if you use it, it does have a bit of mechanical noise about it and I find I have to bung it all up with tissue for recording purposes so the pickups don't bring it out
- Wraparound bridges. Big compromise with intonation
- Signature guitars with too much signaturey stuff on it. Ibanez JS/JEM are the opposite, one reason they're so popular
- The way those grub screws on strat style saddles dig into your palm
- Sparkle finishes
- Schecter not using that Sunset 6-a-side headstock design
- LTD models using predominately EMGs. I am not massively anti-actives, but for some reason if a guitar has EMGs in it, I don't hate them enough to want to remove them and so I settle with them when I could be with some more preferable SDs/BKPs and I feel it's sacrilege to replace actives with passives for some reason. I'm just weird like that
- The way Epiphone headstocks are different from the Gibson ones. That's one of the few reasons putting me off having one again. Is it because they know that Gibson sales might suffer because people are buying something equally aesthetically pleasing for a fraction of the price?
- The fragility of Kluson tuners like you seen on Gibsons and Epiphones. Why can't they make an all-metal variant of them?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 4, 2013)

Weak Bookmatching drives me off the deep end


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 5, 2013)

I've gotta tell you, it sure is nice not being picky. NAMM is almost NEVER a dissapointing time of year for me! Even as an Ibanez player!

Oh, but I forgot to mention that I hate monkey grips with a burning passion. Probably because I've been a member of Jemsite for a few years.

STOP FUCKING UP YOUR RG550's! Your 550DY will never be a 777DY no matter how pink your pickups are!


----------



## potatohead (Jan 5, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Weak Bookmatching drives me off the deep end


 
Stay away from $15,000 PRS's and you will be fine


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 5, 2013)

-out of place headstocks
-maple fretboards
-gold hardware
-necks with less than 24 frets
-anything that looks remotely Fender, Fender guitars are just a huge turn-off for me...that and I just can't get comfortable with Strat or LP-type bodies, I need something like a V or a Warlock, they just feel right.
-FR bridges, until I get a guitar tech to re-string and tune them for me, just too much of a pain in the ass, give me a Kahler any day over an FR.
-boring LP and superstrat guitars, I like to be different
-inline headstocks, I have short arms and that last tuner is always a reach for me
-short scales, less than 25.5", I have sausage fingers and need a little extra space on the high frets
-flat tops
-Schecter guitars, just can't stand the way they feel.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 5, 2013)

xxvicarious said:


> Any guitar that says BC Rich on the headstock



that's actually my biggest turn on...


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 5, 2013)

1) Guitars with only one pickup - I think I get it... but I don't 

2) Chrome and gold hardware in any guitar - immediate no buy for me, looks uber cheapo

3) DRY FRETBOARDS.... I pray nightly  to Zeus and Poseidon so that they may erase this issue from ever having been put into existence in the first place.

4) White plastic tuners on guitars that aren't white - not too common but when I do see it stops me dead in my tracks.

Other than that, aything else is fair game.

Edit: nah I'm actually really picky there's plenty more that has already been mentioned.


----------



## redstone (Jan 5, 2013)

- radiuses
- small frets
- overhanging neck joints
- half-assed cutaways
- thin necks
- neck humbuckers
- bodies with an eccentric barycenter
- poor contact between the neck bottom and body
- luthiers who don't listen to me
- guitars made of endangered woods


----------



## tonecat (Jan 5, 2013)

if it doesn't have a tone control I cant use it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 5, 2013)

cant for get about the middle pickup, i dont even really like neck pickups. just give me a guitar with a bridge pup and an on/off switch and im in heaven


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jan 5, 2013)

For me and my style I find tone knobs to be absolutely useless. I'm sure other folks can utilize them to their full capacity but I sure can't.

I really dislike floyd roses. Even though I know how to set one up properly I've just think they're a pain in the ass to deal with. 

I don't like middle pickups

I hate maple fretboards. They're just ugly


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Jan 5, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> cant for get about the middle pickup, i dont even really like neck pickups. just give me a guitar with a bridge pup and an on/off switch and im in heaven




You'd probably enjoy playing this guy:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...t-posts-i-tried-expirment-no-vol-no-tone.html


----------



## JoeyW (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm incredibly picky, I only really feel comfortable on Superstrats or Jp's to be perfectly honest haha.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 5, 2013)

Trems of any kind
Bridges types on electrics that aren't strat/super strat (acoustics are okay)
The fact that 99.9999999% of acoustics don't have bridges with individually adjustable saddles.
P pups on bass
Active pups on bass
Guitars without tone knobs
Guitars with neckdive/don't balance in general
Scale length shorter than 25.5" (don't like the sound)
No cheapish production bass >35"
Less than 24 frets

Not too hot on middle pups (they don't sound distinct enough from bridge and neck) but they don't bother me THAT much


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jan 6, 2013)

Hate maple fretboards unless on a strat or something, when someone is building a cool guitar then slaps maple fretboard on it im like "OH GOD WHY THIS SHIT IS SO ATROCIOUS".

I hate H-H-H configuration, looks just so bad, also H-H config in which the second H is in middle. WHY


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 6, 2013)

All_¥our_Bass;3345313 said:


> The fact that 99.9999999% of acoustics don't have bridges with individually adjustable saddles.


This so much. It's definitely a factor in not playing my acoustic much.



potatohead said:


> Stay away from $15,000 PRS's and you will be fine






NeglectedField said:


> - No inlays whatsoever. I need to see where I'm going, dammit!


That's what muscle memory and side dots are for.

Also, you can get adjustable wraparound bridges.

+1 on not liking maple fretboards. Don't like the feel of them under my fingers and I prefer ebony or rosewood for aesthetics.


----------



## redstone (Jan 6, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Hate maple fretboards unless on a strat or something, when someone is building a cool guitar then slaps maple fretboard on it im like "OH GOD WHY THIS SHIT IS SO ATROCIOUS".


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 6, 2013)

^


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 6, 2013)

^Have to agree. The effect of the heavy figuring on both the body and the neck is far too busy for my tastes.


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (Jan 6, 2013)

I hate that crappy looking plastic piece on the ibanez s series switch. that thing destroys the beauty of the s series.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

redstone said:


>



Yeah that looks like shit.

Which brings me to a hang up -> guitars that are way too damned busy .

Over the top exotic wood conglomerates almost always fall in that category.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 7, 2013)

I forgot one;

Matte black, and/or anything "murdered out. "


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 7, 2013)

1. Don't like knobs anywhere near my picking hand.

2. Don't like tone controls (never use them).

3. Don't like middle pickups, they get in my way when picking (I probably dig deeper than I should when picking).

4. Don't like "furniture guitars" (excessive figuring everywhere, super-ornate inlays, blinged-out hardware, etc).


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 7, 2013)

things that urk me.

-22 frets
-tom bridges.
-single coil middle positions
-i almost always dislike square bolt on heels
-seymour duncan blackouts
-almost always hate pickup rings
-green guitars that arent neck thru. that is the only color that MUST be used only on set neck and neck thru guitars. (both finished and stained)
-veneers. id prefer the guitar in solid finish over any veneer, seeing as i like the sides of my tops natural like a binding.
-ugly headstocks.
- the only inlays i like are no inlays, or very tiny dot inlays liek on ibby prestiges. the only exception is the ebmm jp inlays.
-i dont like transparent finishes.
-i ONLY like super strat styled bodies. i dont even like prs bodies.


----------



## redstone (Jan 7, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> Which brings me to a hang up -> guitars that are way too damned busy



Joking aside, I think so.. sobriety is the real deal.


----------



## Blackbog3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Headstocks are number one, locking trems are a deal breaker for me unless blocked... but even then I'd prefer a hard tail.

Super flashy finishes, or anything airbrushed.

I'm liberal on fretboard woods, but I'm not a huge fan of alder for bodies.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## bradthelegend (Jan 7, 2013)

this headstock.


----------



## Curt (Jan 7, 2013)

These days, figured tops.

give me a solid/metallic/pearl/sparkly color or a transparent over ash/mahogany/alder. I like simplicity, But red or black guitars annoy me.


Also the the lack of solid colored purple production guitars out there. I mean, why can't EBMM offer a candy metallic purple!? Or at least put the finish from the JPX on more guitars?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 7, 2013)

bradthelegend said:


> this headstock.



I'd take that over Jackson's latest nonsense, especially with the way the Jackson headstock doesn't suit the new bodies at all...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 7, 2013)

When a guitar goes out of tune


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 8, 2013)

Acoustics with big bodies. Its from playing a vintage Gibson acoustic that had a small body to a jumbo body Epiphone.

Also, the front strap button on acoustics. Maybe its just me, but it feels to weird using it, I have to tie the strap around the headstock.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 8, 2013)

BornToLooze said:


> Acoustics with big bodies. Its from playing a vintage Gibson acoustic that had a small body to a jumbo body Epiphone.



I know that one a little too well, cannot play a "traditional" acoustic, I need a tiny little thinline like an Ovation or, my personal favorite, the Ibanez Talman, but I blame that on being an electric player first...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> ^Have to agree. The effect of the heavy figuring on both the body and the neck is far too busy for my tastes.


It's not too much figuring for me, but I don't tend to like it on lighter woods-not a fan of how that neck looks.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> This so much. It's definitely a factor in not playing my acoustic much.


It actually gave me the idea of buying a fixed, top-loading strat-derived bridge and building an acoustic with it.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 8, 2013)

Ridiculous body shapes, minus ergonomic guitars (steinberger/strandberg, etc)

Flying V shapes

Painted bodies that end right at the neck on neck-throughs. Looks ridiculous, just paint the damn neck too. 

Double volume/tone knobs. I love my Gibson SG but If I could change one thing, it would be to get rid of that second volume/tone pot and just use one for both pickups. I know I can technically do it but my OCD would take over and that hole would bother the hell out of me.

3-way blade toggles that look like a 5 way. Switch for HH, 5 way for HSH or coiltap. End of discussion.

Guitars advertised as a 'genre' guitar. See: BC Rich 

Relic guitars. 

Tacky guitar inlays/excessive abalone. Whoever at Shecter thought those god awful inlays looked cool needs to be fired.


----------



## edonmelon (Jan 8, 2013)

-Finished necks, especially on bolt-on guitars.
-6-point tremolos. I hate them with a passion.
-Soapbar pickups (Lace pups are the exception).
-Horribly uncomfortable neck joints.
-Monkey grip. Oh god.
-TOMs and Bigsby's.
-The look of cheap Floyds (the ones you find in low-end Jacksons, for example).
-Graphic finishes, especially when they involve your typical edgy "skull" imagery, or even worse, FLAGS.
-I don't have a problem with bridge single coils, but when I see a guitar with a bridge SC and a humbucker in any other position, I cry.
-I can stand 22 frets, but NOT 21. Just, no.
-Bent saddles on strat hardtail/trem bridges.

I only became aware of how much I despise the last 4 things I mentioned when I came across this:







Wayne Kramer signature strat. All things ewwww.

EDIT: Also Minarik.


----------



## musicman420 (Jan 9, 2013)

i cant stand ugly tops. i ordered an ibanez RGA8 from my local shop with the quilted top, and after talking with the owner he said he could get a picture of the guitar before he ordered it to see if it was up to my specifications visually. long story short, after a month and a half of waiting for a guitar that was promised to show up within the week, the guitar that he showed me (tight quilt, very defined "pop" between the quilt pockets, overall desireable finish), I received my 8 and the quilt was NOTHING like the picture.

i mean, call me a dick, but when a seller shows me a picture of a guitar with a top thats drop dead gorgeous and i get a "hazy" top with no real definition in the quilt! i was pissed! 

/end rant


----------



## Rojne (Jan 9, 2013)

Headstocks!

And things I can't be without on electric guitars nowdays is.. Fat and painted necks? 

..I have started to really dislike fast, thin and slippery unpainted necks..


----------



## Valnob (Jan 9, 2013)

-P90 shape

-plastic knobs (like on a strat or a UV)

-<<Metal shape>> of a guitar (BC Rich, Dean, Jackson (except the rhoads) no pointy)

-Pointy cutaway on a hollowbody (like a Gibson L-4 CES)

-Signature models too much "sig" (like writting SYN on a fretboard, logo of the band...etc..)

-Graphic finish

-unfinished headstock

-Metal backplate (like on a strat on the neck, because sometimes i like to play without a shirt, and ... it's cold)


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 10, 2013)

-HSH set ups

-EMG7 housings

-TOM bridges(I can deal with them, but it will sway me away from a purchase

-Stupid graphic finishes

-The plastic bit on the selector switch of an S series Ibanez... Totally lets down the look IMHO.

-Tone knobs, never found an opportunity to utilise them. Maybe one day. 

-Anything less then a 24 fret and ill pass. 

-Stupid inlays (hi schecter) 

-Pickup rings...

-Single pick up guitars... Just no.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess my hang ups is when:
- there's less than 24 frets on a guitar (I can live with it on my Explorer though)
- there's a tremolo/vibrato system on a guitar, but no locking nut!
- the bridge pickup is a single coil
- the neck is bolt on! I do own guitars with a bolt on neck, but only because I couldn't buy anything else, like my RG2228 which was the only proper 27" 8-string back when I bought it. I guess this is one reason why I can't decide what to think of Ibanez?
- it's designed by Fender! Ugliest guitars ever made, imho!


----------



## bytortheraindog (Jan 10, 2013)

Fat ass necks with shitty frets!!!


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 10, 2013)

edonmelon said:


> Wayne Kramer signature strat. All things ewwww.
> 
> EDIT: Also Minarik.



I know right? Who puts a humbucker in the middle position, especially with two singles either side? I can't understand why Stephen Carpenter has a middle instead of a neck pickup.

Also:

Relic'd guitars - Why not just buy an old one? Or something with a thin finish so you can vintage it with a bit of gigging and whatnot?

I also second cheapo versions of Floyds. It's gotta be OFR, Schaller, Gotoh or one of the better Ibanez trems, if anything.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 10, 2013)

That Wayne Kramer strat should be illegal..

EDIT: And why the fuck do you put a pup-ring on a pickguard?!?!??!?
That guitar is made out of wrongments!


----------



## Orsinium (Jan 10, 2013)

I personally only find myself purchasing strat shaped guitars like Ibanez, Fender, Carvin. The Ibanez rg and s being a favorite. I dont mind bolt ons as long as they are not as thick as a baseball bat. I personally hate super thick sticky finished necks like schecter some gibsons etc. I also hate super short scale length "extended range" guitars like some of the ltd and schecter 7 and 8's. Also super cheesey graphics and inlays like gothic crosses,skulls, and murals of dimebag and yes thats you Dean, Schecter, Ltd etc. Also 22 frets annoy me at times since I enjoy tapping that 24th fret when doing arpeggios and what not.


----------



## Rizza (Jan 10, 2013)

YEs! why the hell do ESP's put the volume knob right under the pup so your hand runs into it while picking?! Love those guitars but that's just ridiculous. How did the design team look at that and go "yea that's good, whatever" did they even play it?! That's my pet peeve and also paddle board shaped headstocks like on some ESP's and Kramers


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 11, 2013)

A couple more I forgot about until I walked into Guitar Center today:

-Cloud, bird, bat, and "Tree-of-Life" inlays
-The Fender-esque reversed headstocks BC Rich put on their 2012 NT Warlocks
-GOLD HARDWARE!!!
-Trans Purple finishes
-signature models with names/initals as inlays (SYNESTER GATES!!!)
-Dean's constant whoring out of Dime's name. We know Dime was awesome, but we don't need 20 Dime signature models!
-NEON STRINGS!!!


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 12, 2013)

-lack of reverse headstock.
-bodyshape too common or ugly
-too much binding. not a fan of abalone. 3ply looks nice.
-headstock face is painted to a different colour than the body.
-neck plates.
-chrome hardware
-rosewood. it always ruins an otherwise good looking guitar.
-lack of jumbo frets (rare)
-tremolo


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2013)

Anything with a middle pickup, less than 25.5 scale, less than 24 frets or a floyd-type bridge. 

Maybe im just really picky but these are total deal breakers with me


----------



## zilla (Jan 14, 2013)

- abalone. just leave it alone.
- flat tops. give me a forearm bevel or a full/semi carved top.
- non-compound radius necks.
- rosewood fingerboards
- extra jumbo frets. i prefer med jumbo or vintage size.
- top-mount 1/4" jacks (strat style)
- anything more than 1 volume knob.
- volume knob too close to the bridge pup
- 3/3 style headstocks where the string has a very large angle between the nut and the tuning machine. the string should go straight over the nut and continue right on to the machine.
- string trees
- TOM string thru body.
- crappy fret finishing
- guitars that don't have good acoustic resonance
- high gloss finished and painted necks
- guitars with over the top graphics on the bodies
- non-standard pickup routes
- pickguards


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 14, 2013)

Any Dean guitar other than a few RC's I've seen

This video kinda sums up what I think most Dean owners are like  
"Could you imagine that through a Dime amp?"
"URUGHUGHH"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Any Dean guitar other than a few RC's I've seen
> 
> This video kinda sums up what I think most Dean owners are like
> "Could you imagine that through a Dime amp?"
> "URUGHUGHH"




Hey! I happen to own one of those 8-string ML Modifiers, and that was never my reaction!!! I just wanted an 8-string that wasn't just another generic superstrat, and that was the best I could find without buying a custom-built piece.


----------



## badjoker (Jan 15, 2013)

-I can't stand the enormous headstock like Dean's
-I need 24 frets. 22 is bad, 21 is out of question.
-I don't want any fixed bridge. But if it goes out of tune each time I touch the bar, it's not good as well !
-I don't need a middle pickup
-The pickup toggle has to be out of my playing area. I don't want to change pickup just because I played a chord.
-relic'd guitars
-old-fashioned body like telecaster, semi-hollow,...

There's a lot to say and a few guitars that fits me !


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 15, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> -almost always hate pickup rings





CloudAC said:


> -Pickup rings...



You channel your hate well young Jedi.

Join me and together we shall rule the world!!!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 15, 2013)

Abalone
Shitty Fret Work
Emo Stars on any part of a guitar.


----------

